# Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2014



## Gilmet (1 Out 2014 às 01:45)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Out 2014 às 12:15)

28,3ºC


----------



## Agreste (1 Out 2014 às 12:37)

Tempo quente mas o céu está encapotado... espero que não chova mais logo à hora do jogo.


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2014 às 18:40)

Agreste disse:


> Tempo quente mas o céu está encapotado... espero que não chova mais logo à hora do jogo.



Que tipo de nuvens são? Só altas ou também médias? Há cumulus ou *castelhanus*?






parece haver actividade convectiva, confirma-se?


----------



## Agreste (1 Out 2014 às 18:54)

Tapou, destapou, tapou, destapou... tem andado assim o dia.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Out 2014 às 19:13)

Convecção/chuva no Algarve é mentira! Não acerta uma! Em contrapartida aqui no Sul de França está tudo a rebentar pelas costuras de água. A ver como corre este mês que agora entra...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Out 2014 às 00:08)

Pois é.... 02.10.2014 e seguimos #portalegre com 21.4ºC Fantástico!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2014 às 00:48)

Aqui mais abaixo 24,0ºC! Vento de NE moderado.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (2 Out 2014 às 01:08)

Houve noites de verão mais frias que a de hoje...


----------



## PedroMAR (2 Out 2014 às 01:38)

Évora segue com:
22.1°C
S. Miguel de Machede segue com:
20.4°C


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2014 às 12:58)

Bom dia,

Belo dia de Verão que segue imperial por aqui, com cerca de 30ºC a esta hora, e a prainha a chamar por mim. Esta tarde lá vou e amanhã se tudo correr bem haverá mais. Se não tenho Inverno mais vale aproveitar o Verão e as férias ao máximo.

PS: Os modelos é favor que se for para não chover é favor manter estas temperaturas, porque nuvens a passar já chega sff !


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Out 2014 às 13:14)

aqui 30,5ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Out 2014 às 14:37)

31,1ºC


----------



## StormRic (2 Out 2014 às 16:38)

Já houve um aguaceiro de cumulo-nimbo junto à albufeira do Pego do Altar (Alcácer).
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-outubro-2014.7882/page-2#post-447787
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-outubro-2014.7882/page-2#post-447790
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-outubro-2014.7882/page-2#post-447794


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Out 2014 às 18:27)

Parece que voltamos ao verão, hoje esteve calor com cerca de 30 ºC de máxima e algumas nuvens durante a tarde


----------



## Agreste (2 Out 2014 às 21:39)

Dia tropical... estamos a 2 de outubro e ainda estou a tomar banho de água fria em casa.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2014 às 21:48)

Boas,

É só para dizer que a água estava óptima  

E até dia 12 o ECM diz que isto vai continuar assim com sol e tempo seco, e temperaturas bem agradaveis entre 24 e 26º C !


----------



## Agreste (3 Out 2014 às 00:24)

é verdade, fechámos o ano hidrológico com 354mm aqui em Faro-cidade... o que significa que foi um ano seco. O normal serão 450mm.

Reservas de água no Algarve:

Odeleite - 70%
Odelouca - 67%


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2014 às 01:02)

e há imensa poeira pelo ar, só reparei hoje ao olhar para as imagens de satélite.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2014 às 04:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Boas,
> 
> É só para dizer que a água estava óptima
> 
> E até dia 12 o ECM diz que isto vai continuar assim com sol e tempo seco, e temperaturas bem agradaveis entre 24 e 26º C !



Pois está! E aqui em Carcavelos também!

O GFS no entanto tem planos diferentes... mostra chuva já para dia 11 (mas na run das 12h até mostrava logo para dia 9, portanto a esta distância, nem vale a pena dar muita atenção)


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Out 2014 às 12:23)

Boas,
Por aqui o sol escondeu-se por entre as nuvens e de repente começou a ficar mais nublado e escuro, era bom uma trovoada , mas não acredito


----------



## Brunomc (3 Out 2014 às 14:35)

Aguaceiro moderado perto de Santigado do Cacém e também já choveu na zona da Vidigueira..


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2014 às 14:51)

26,8ºC com máxima de *29,4ºC*. Deu-se um fenómeno interessante, o vento está fraco, quando aumentou ligeiramente de Sul, a temperatura disparou para os 29ºC, e assim que virou para NW de novo, baixou repentinamente para os 26,8ºC actuais.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2014 às 16:13)

São já várias as células que se desenvolveram, produziram aguaceiros fortes e dissiparam-se rapidamente, pela região sul.
Destaque para as que produziram ecos vermelhos mais recentemente, sobre a serra algarvia. Outros locais incluem Vidigueira e Santiago do Cacém já reportado http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-outubro-2014.7881/page-2#post-447857


----------



## aoc36 (3 Out 2014 às 16:22)

A norte de Albufeira


----------



## vitoreis (3 Out 2014 às 16:28)

aoc36 disse:


> A norte de Albufeira


Estive a acompanhar essa beleza a chegar! Está a entrar a norte de Faro, já se consegue ver na webcam (virada a S): http://algarve.uno/faro/


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2014 às 16:29)

aoc36 disse:


> A norte de Albufeira



Excelente! A célula a norte de S.Bartolomeu de Messines (se a direcção fôr mesmo para norte).


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2014 às 16:33)

vitoreis disse:


> Estive a acompanhar essa beleza a chegar! Está a entrar a norte de Faro, já se consegue ver na webcam (virada a S): http://algarve.uno/faro/



Nesse caso será esta perto de Salir


----------



## vitoreis (3 Out 2014 às 16:36)

StormRic disse:


> Nesse caso será esta perto de Salir


Sim, é essa! Esta a perder intensidade, não nos deve brindar com uma boa rega. A que surgiu mais a E deve estar a descarregar bem na serra.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Out 2014 às 17:56)

StormRic disse:


> Nesse caso será esta perto de Salir



Esta zona de Salir é sempre brindada por trovoada e chuva. As células vão quase sempre para aquela zona.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2014 às 18:05)

Aguaceiros fortes em torno de Almodôvar:






















Estas células bem isoladas deviam dar boas fotos...


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Out 2014 às 18:07)

O pessoal de Almodôvar deve ter uma visão excelente para esta célula a Este.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Out 2014 às 18:10)

O Sat24 já apresenta descargas elétricas. Aquela célula tem trovoada.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Out 2014 às 18:29)

Esta Webcam em directo da Albufeira da Barragem do Monte da Rocha perto de Ourique  dá para ver algumas nuvens no horizonte, talvez seja daquela célula perto de Almodôvar.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2014 às 18:41)

Miguel96 disse:


> O Sat24 já apresenta descargas elétricas. Aquela célula tem trovoada.



Exacto, obrigado por dizeres, nem me lmbrava de ir lá ver





É que a previsão do IPMA não falava de trovoadas (como ontem). Por acaso até nem falava de possibilidade de aguaceiros para Lisboa, e foi a "pequena" inundação que se viu.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Out 2014 às 18:52)

Nova célula se desenvolveu a Este de Salir. 

Alguém, consegue tirar alguma fotografia desta nova célula que está a desenvolver-se?


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2014 às 19:11)

Miguel96 disse:


> Nova célula se desenvolveu a Este de Salir.
> 
> Alguém, consegue tirar alguma fotografia desta nova célula que está a desenvolver-se?



Este foi o máximo de intensidade, entretanto já se dissipou


----------



## Agreste (3 Out 2014 às 21:50)

Vi essa célula na serra aqui de Faro junto da ria formosa... deu uma espécie de lenticular desgarrada.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Out 2014 às 09:44)

Bom dia,
O dia começou com nebulosidade alta e neste momento vai entrando nevoeiro na zona, pronuncio provavelmente de mudança de tempo


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Out 2014 às 12:15)

Alguma névoa, com 18,0ºC e 90% HR. Claro contraste face aos outros dias, mínima de 14,8ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Out 2014 às 14:11)

27ºC


----------



## vamm (4 Out 2014 às 15:14)

Évora encontra-se assim hoje. Ao amanhecer tinha algum nevoeiro e o vento estava mais forte, coisa que neste momento se encontra mais fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Out 2014 às 19:41)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas e calor.

Máxima: 28.1ºC
mínima: 20.3ºC
actual: 25.1ºC


----------



## vamm (5 Out 2014 às 16:21)

Por Évora está um dia agradável de Outono: calor e um vento fraco e fresco, que se nota que é bem mais limpo do que aquele de há uns dias.
Quanto às nuvens, é isto que se vê por todo o lado.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Out 2014 às 21:38)

15,0ºC por aqui, descida bem grande comparativamente aos outros dias! A mínima foi de 14,7ºC de manhã. Máxima de 21,1ºC.


----------



## talingas (6 Out 2014 às 00:22)

Eu diria que a mínima hoje ainda é capaz de ir abaixo dos 10°C... Vamos ver. Para já estamos nos 12,3°C.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Out 2014 às 00:45)

O IPMA dá mínima de 9ºC, é bem provável, no entanto é capaz de haver nevoeiro e isso ir limitar a descida da temperatura. 13,0ºC cá em baixo.


----------



## vamm (6 Out 2014 às 16:24)

Em Évora esteve céu limpo, calor e um vento fresco até ao meio-dia, pouco mais, e desde aí começou a ficar assim:


----------



## Agreste (7 Out 2014 às 09:17)

manhã agradável de sol e algumas nuvens soltas.


----------



## vamm (7 Out 2014 às 11:31)

Céu completamente nublado, chuva "molha tolos" e algum calor.


*Edit:* Não quis estar a fazer outro post de seguida 

Deixo aqui um time-lapse que fiz entre as 13h30 e as 14h30 cá em Évora. Desde aí que o tempo se mantem assim cheio de nuvens, mas já não chove nada desde as 13h.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Out 2014 às 17:33)

Vai chovendo fraco a moderado neste momento


----------



## StormRic (7 Out 2014 às 17:55)

vamm disse:


> Céu completamente nublado, chuva "molha tolos" e algum calor.
> 
> 
> *Edit:* Não quis estar a fazer outro post de seguida
> ...



 que interessante como níveis baixos tão próximos têm ventos cruzados! Belo vídeo!


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Out 2014 às 19:08)

E pronto, de vez em quando vem alguma chuvinha fraca, esperemos que amanhã e quinta possa acumular bem


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2014 às 00:00)

Dia nublado com alguma chuva e vento, que aumentava de intensidade sempre que chovia.

Máxima de 20,6ºC ás 16:52, mínima de 15,9ºC às 2:04. Rajada máxima de 34,2 km/h e 1,8mm acumulados. Agora sigo com 17,7ºC e vento em intensificação gradual.


----------



## vamm (8 Out 2014 às 14:25)

Choveu um pouco pela manhã, mas depois parou e ficou como está aqui no vídeo (gravado entre as 12h e as 12h40), desde aí só choveu um pouco e nem sequer durou 5 minutos.


----------



## Agreste (8 Out 2014 às 15:18)

Mais um dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo por aqui. Temperatura agradável sem muito calor.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2014 às 16:05)

Aguaceiro torrencial de 30 segundos. 50 km/h de rajada máxima. 20,8ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Out 2014 às 17:51)

Boas,
Por aqui tivemos uma manhã de chuva fraca, só choveu mais forte por volta das 16 h, neste momento o céu começa a ficar escuro e pode começar a


----------



## ThunderFreak (8 Out 2014 às 18:36)

Por V.N.Santo André ouvem-se trovões mas longe.


----------



## vamm (8 Out 2014 às 18:46)

ThunderFreak disse:


> Por V.N.Santo André ouvem-se trovões mas longe.



É bem possível.


----------



## vamm (8 Out 2014 às 21:48)

Por aqui chuviscou um pouco entre as 20h e as 21h, nada de especial, mas parece que a zona sul do país (tirando Faro) passou a ter também alerta amarelo entre as 21h de hoje e as 3h da manhã de dia 9.


----------



## Agreste (8 Out 2014 às 22:23)

final de tarde com alguma nebulosidade do lado da serra... continua a noite agradável, pelo menos aqui junto do mar.


----------



## PedroMAR (8 Out 2014 às 23:03)

Não é alerta, mas sim aviso


----------



## PauloSR (8 Out 2014 às 23:18)

Por Portimão (Praia da Rocha), o dia ficou marcado pela presença de nebulosidade, tendo acabado por limpar ao final do dia...

De momento, "esvoaça" a nebulosidade baixa.


----------



## PauloSR (9 Out 2014 às 02:54)

Ja chuvisca em Portimão (Praia da Rocha)


----------



## cmarina6 (9 Out 2014 às 04:35)

E por Montemor, chove bem  trovões fortes, mas longe.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 05:46)

cmarina6 disse:


> E por Montemor, chove bem  trovões fortes, mas longe.



Cá está:





e chuva abundante no Alentejo, nesta altura numa larga zona entre Sines e Portalegre
5h20





100 kAmp ! Descargas depois das 5h:


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 06:08)

Precipitação forte a avizinhar-se de Évora (5h50):





trovoadas entre as 5h e as 6h, a chegar à costa vicentina:


----------



## vamm (9 Out 2014 às 06:15)

Chove imenso em Evora, os trovões são bastante fortes, apesar de achar que ainda estão longe, porque o som propaga-se durante muito tempo e não "embatem" com muita força. Mas em coisa de 30/40 minutos chegou isto.


----------



## vamm (9 Out 2014 às 07:20)

Ao fim de 1h continua a chover, apesar da actividade electrica ter parado por estas bandas (pelo menos é o que dá a entender).


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2014 às 07:41)

Por aqui choveu bem mas nada de mais, a parte mais intensa está a sul.


----------



## vamm (9 Out 2014 às 08:32)

Esta era a visão às 7h30 (onde me encontro é em direcção ao Redondo - Estremoz, algures dentro disso). Neste momento já não chove, encontra-se tudo calmo, apenas continua o tempo nublado.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 08:46)

Bom dia,

Novidade do dia .... está a chover, ou já choveu (pelo jeito bem mais aqui do que 10 km a sul em Faro).

Mas a melhor é que a estação de Faro (Aeroporto) ressuscitou e acumulou no dia de hoje 1,8 mm. Que alegria depois de tanto tempo voltar a mostrar precipitação !


----------



## Agreste (9 Out 2014 às 08:54)

a estação do MikeCT ficou alagada com 9,8mm. Começou a chover por volta das 6 da manhã, aguaceiros pontualmente fortes.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 09:23)

7h (UTC):

Faro (Aeroporto): 9,3 mm
Sagres: 20,7 mm

Portou-se bem o GFS nesta madrugada


----------



## Agreste (9 Out 2014 às 09:27)

algumas ruas inundadas em vila real de santo antónio, não é novidade. Basta apenas chover.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 09:31)

Agreste disse:


> algumas ruas inundadas em vila real de santo antónio, não é novidade. Basta apenas chover.



A chuva neste inicio de manhã parece bem mais a sul do que o modelado, com valores já interessantes em algumas regiões do sul, mas os modelos indicam que o mais interessante ainda está para vir com aquelas nuvens a sudoeste, mas não sei se o modelado e a realidade será mesmo assim, aguardemos !


----------



## trepkos (9 Out 2014 às 10:12)

Madrugada marcada por chuva forte, persistente e trovoada.


----------



## Thomar (9 Out 2014 às 10:29)

Agreste disse:


> algumas ruas inundadas em vila real de santo antónio, não é novidade. Basta apenas chover.



Segundo o IPMA, terá chovido *21,4mm numa hora* em Vila Real de Santo António!


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 10:43)

Entretanto por aqui junto á serra vai chovendo moderado já há cerca de 1 hora, mais claro a sul em Faro !


----------



## MSantos (9 Out 2014 às 10:47)

Thomar disse:


> Segundo o IPMA, terá chovido *21,4mm numa hora* em Vila Real de Santo António!



E também 14.1mm em Castro Marim, hoje o Sotavento tira a barriga de misérias


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2014 às 11:28)

Mais *15,1mm* em Vila Real de Santo António, das 9h às 10h locais.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Out 2014 às 12:35)

Boas,

Por aqui, agora está mais calmo, mas entre as 8h da manha até 10h sensivelmente, não parou de chover, sendo que entre as 9h e as 10 foi de forma diluviana... Em VRSA não basta chover para inundar... basta cair com força que foi o que se viu!! Pena não ter vindo acompanhado de trovoada, pois assim seria perfeito. Mas ficou a beleza da célula vestida em tons de cor de laranja!!

A tarde promete muita agua e quem sabe alguma trovoada!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Out 2014 às 12:42)

3,3mm aqui resultante da chuva da madrugada


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 12:52)

Ás 10h (UTC) Sagres com 14,2 mm !

Portimão e Castro Marim ficaram OFF !


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 13:06)

Olhando ao radar a zona de Sagres está levando com tudo hoje !


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 13:28)

Não sei o que se passa com as estações meteorológicas aqui no Algarve mas estão todas a ficar OFF no site do IPMA !


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 13:31)

Entretanto a estação do MikeCT na cidade Faro subiu o acumulado no dia de hoje para os 22,8 mm. A ver se as estações do IPMA deixam de dar "Crash"


----------



## Thomar (9 Out 2014 às 13:33)

Alguém sabe qual o valor normal de precipitação total para o mês de outubro para Vila Real de Santo António?
Os dados do IPMA, relatam que só hoje em 4H ocorreram *38 mm* de precipitação!
As normais de Faro dão 60,1mm para o mês de outubro.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 13:34)

Entretanto em Tavira segue com 10,76 mm, seguindo a maior parte das estações amadoras no Algarve que têm mais ou menos os mesmos valores.
A "virtude" parece que hoje está mesmo nas pontas do Algarve em Sagres, V.R.S. António e depois mesmo no centro em Faro !


----------



## ecobcg (9 Out 2014 às 13:38)

No Sítio das Fontes chove bem agora... com a intensidade a ter atingido os 100mm/h... o acumulado já está nos 13,6mm... Aqui em Lagoa não chove. Mas olhando para W-NW vê-se tudo negro...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Out 2014 às 13:58)

Por aqui, ceu com algumas abertas, mas sempre que passa uma nuvem mais carregada, lá se liberta umas pingas. Muita humidade e vento quase nulo.

Á tarde promete! ... aguardemos com tranquilidade


----------



## Agreste (9 Out 2014 às 14:43)

23 de outubro de 2013 - 25mm
09 de outubro de 2014 - 23mm, até agora.

Pelo meio 365 dias.


----------



## Agreste (9 Out 2014 às 14:52)

outro aguaceiro moderado neste momento, parece que vai ser assim a tarde toda embora sejam mais espaçados.


----------



## Agreste (9 Out 2014 às 15:02)

com este aguaceiro já saltou para 27mm portanto este dia só é comparável a algum de 2012.


----------



## david 6 (9 Out 2014 às 15:10)

sagres na ultima hora 17.7mm


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 15:14)

Com esse valor atingiu já cerca de 60 mm no dia de hoje, e tiveram sorte pois na hora anterior a essa uns 5 km pro lado e tinham valor semelhante !

Entretanto Faro e Portimão outra vez a falhar !

No dia em que dependermos totalmente da tecnologia para vivermos então estaremos "mortos" !


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 15:18)

Atenção agora á zona do Alentejo as manchas de precipitação estão entrando agora com intensidade e esta tarde vai atingir também a zona de Setubal e talvez Lisboa !


----------



## vamm (9 Out 2014 às 15:24)

Neste momento apareceu uma nuvem negra a pairar Évora, que julgo que sejam as da imagem do Rain Alarm:












*Edit: *Não querendo induzir ninguém em erro, mas consigo observar umas bem maiores mais longe, que parecem ser as que estão sobre Estremoz ou possivelmente Monforte (pelo tamanho, não sei, sou um pouco patega nestas coisas ).


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 15:39)

vamm disse:


> Neste momento apareceu uma nuvem negra a pairar Évora, que julgo que sejam as da imagem do Rain Alarm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deve estar quase a chover em Évora mas que vem de OSO. Se as fotos foram tiradas para sul, correspondem aos ecos do RainAlarm.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2014 às 15:41)

Por aqui é isto, da célula que está a passar a Sul.






9,3mm acumulados até agora.


----------



## ThunderFreak (9 Out 2014 às 15:53)

Por V.N.Santo André só chuviscos. Está tudo a passar por baixo


----------



## vamm (9 Out 2014 às 16:02)

Sim, agora chove moderadamente, mas as fotos foram tiradas para NE (segundo a bússola, 031º NE - não faço ideia se isto é correcto, mas é na direcção Estremoz - Redondo).






SpiderVV disse:


> Por aqui é isto, da célula que está a passar a Sul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Julgo que seja a mesma.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2014 às 16:16)

Impressionante o acumulado em *Sagres*, já vai nos *81,4 mm*!


----------



## ecobcg (9 Out 2014 às 16:18)

Chove bem em Lagoa também...


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 16:26)

Ás 14h (UTC)  tivemos mais 15,5 mm em Sagres, este local está mesmo " ON FIRE " !

Em Faro também parece que choveu bem com 8,5 mm !


----------



## ecobcg (9 Out 2014 às 16:41)

Por aqui sigo com *18,8mm* no Sítio das Fontes e com *9,6mm* em Carvoeiro.
Estou curioso para ver o acumulado que tenho em Silves. Durante grande parte da manhã esteve sempre bem "carregado" ali para aqueles lados.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Out 2014 às 18:11)

bem isto aqui ta muito complicado de chover.....


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 18:17)

Bela carga de água que caiu agora por aqui ... proveniente da mesma célula que passou em Lagoa !


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Out 2014 às 18:22)

Boas,
Por aqui choveu durante a madrugada e inicio da manha, tendo acumulado nesse período  quase 10mm, desde ai praticamente não tem chovido visto que as células têm passado a sul, vamos lá ver se ainda chove mais alguma coisa


----------



## vagas (9 Out 2014 às 18:37)

Montemor o céu está muito estranho, esta a ficar um nevoeiro muito denso...


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Out 2014 às 18:50)

Vai chovendo por aqui...


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Out 2014 às 18:57)

e chove bem agora!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2014 às 19:02)

Subscrevo, estava complicado ela passar do sítio onde estava mas cá chegou, chove moderado a forte. 11,4mm, cada vez que actualiza a estação, acumula.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 19:03)

A tal célula que tanto falaram mas que a mim não me convencia nada que chegasse está a morrer !


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2014 às 19:07)

14,7mm, a acumular que nem doida. Chove fortíssimo!

Edit: 15,3mm.   / 15,6mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Out 2014 às 19:08)

Confirmo! bela chuvada!


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Out 2014 às 19:14)

e continua forte!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2014 às 19:19)

18,3mm e continua a chover torrencialmente. Tenho a rua inundada.

19,2mm


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Out 2014 às 19:19)

é chuva, e vento!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Out 2014 às 19:20)

V.R.S.A.

Mais um aguaceiro a decorrer de forma moderada... A frente está tão lenta que os modelos andam á toa!!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2014 às 19:23)

20,4mm, eu estou a acumular 1mm por minuto


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Out 2014 às 19:24)

é incrível! agua por todo o lado


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2014 às 19:28)

Como é costume nestas situações, já fiquei sem dados da estação, mas já deve andar nos 30mm. Está um caos.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Out 2014 às 19:29)

E agora trovoada!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2014 às 19:34)

Isso já não reparei nem ouvi, para que direcção? E nalguns suspiros da estação, 23,1mm. 16,2ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Out 2014 às 19:38)

aqui foi bem audível  o trovão mas foi só um, foi para o lado da serra e entretanto a chuva abrandou


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2014 às 19:41)

Ok, já vi qual foi:






A chuva sim finalmente abrandou, que porradão


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Out 2014 às 19:42)

'LOL' está nevoeiro!!


----------



## talingas (9 Out 2014 às 19:42)

Davidmpb disse:


> E agora trovoada!


Elah trovoada? Ainda não dei por ela... Para já tem sido só água a potes...  23mm acumulados. 13mm na última hora. Mas por agora já parou a chuva.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Out 2014 às 19:45)

talingas disse:


> Elah trovoada? Ainda não dei por ela... Para já tem sido só água a potes...  23mm acumulados. 13mm na última hora. Mas por agora já parou a chuva.


Foi só um trovão,entretanto a chuva parou


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 19:48)

Vai ali uma célula interessante a caminho de algures no sotavento (imagem das 19h30)


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2014 às 19:51)

Começaram as ocorrências, na rotunda aqui perto está um grupo da GNR, não sei se acidente ou inundação, várias estradas intransitáveis, e um acidente perto da estação de comboios.


----------



## trepkos (9 Out 2014 às 20:39)

Aqui está a ser um fiasco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Out 2014 às 21:09)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e aguaceiros fortes. Por volta das 15 horas, choveu diluvianamente, por aqui, tive que encostar, que não se via nada e água por todo o lado.

Máxima: 23.3ºC
mínima/actual: 19.4ºC

Precipitação: 28 mm

Quando, vim almoçar a casa, por volta das 14 horas, tinha 15 mm.

Afinal, ainda chove no Sotavento, não é preciso andar a queixar-se sempre que ela vem sempre cá dar e sempre a surpreender. 

Faro (Aeroporto) até às 19 horas leva 42.0 mm, o dobro do que leva a estação de Almancil que leva 21 mm.


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2014 às 21:18)

*22,3mm* na EMA de Portalegre, entre as 19h e as 20h (locais).

E Sagres vai com *83,7mm* desde as 0h!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2014 às 21:21)

AnDré disse:


> *22,3mm* na EMA de Portalegre, entre as 19h e as 20h (locais).
> 
> E Sagres vai com *83,7mm* desde as 0h!


Também há o contraste dos pluviómetros entupidos:






23,6mm de acumulação total aqui na minha estação, quase tudo só da chuvada.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Out 2014 às 21:39)




----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Out 2014 às 21:40)

Meio minuto antes do grande momento do dia!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2014 às 21:41)

Chove forte de novo. 25,2mm.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 21:46)

Nasceu mais uma célula a Sudoeste, e está com bastante trovoada ... e existe mais trovoada a Sudoeste de Sagres !

Como irá ser a noite com esta frente tão irregular ?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Out 2014 às 22:05)

nao estou com expectativas nenhumas para aqui


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 22:28)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Meio minuto antes do grande momento do dia!!!



 que espectáculo! Devia estar a crescer bem a célula!


----------



## PedroMAR (9 Out 2014 às 22:29)

Chuva fraca por aqui (Évora)


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 22:34)

Aurélio disse:


> Nasceu mais uma célula a Sudoeste, e está com bastante trovoada ... e existe mais trovoada a Sudoeste de Sagres !
> 
> Como irá ser a noite com esta frente tão irregular ?



Aquela zona de geração a sudoeste continua bem animada, não pensei que aguentasse tanto tempo. Cerca das 21h estava bastante grande novamente mas agora fragmenta-se outra vez. Lentamente vai-se aproximando, sinceramente não faço prognósticos.


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 22:45)

A run das 18h do GFS retirou quase toda a precipitação significativa a partir de agora (21h), segundo este modelo haverá apenas precipitação importante nalgum ponto da costa sul e serra algarvia do sotavento; o grosso da precipitação passa ao largo do litoral sul.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 22:51)

Já há muito tempo que parece que esta frente vinha a morrer basta ver que os modelos de mesoescala falharam bastante e andaram sempre á nora.
Apesar disso o melhor é ir fazendo nowcasting pois pode ser que haja alguma surpresa !


----------



## PedroMAR (9 Out 2014 às 23:06)

Era uma vez a chuva


----------



## StormRic (9 Out 2014 às 23:10)

11,3 mm em Zambujeira (IPMA), entre as 20h e as 21h locais.


----------



## vitoreis (9 Out 2014 às 23:43)

Inicia-se mais um período de algum interesse aqui por Faro:





Já chove moderadamente desde as 23:30


----------



## vitoreis (9 Out 2014 às 23:46)

Um trovão ao longe!


----------



## PedroMAR (9 Out 2014 às 23:50)

Inicio de chuva* fraca*


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2014 às 23:50)

Trovoada a oeste !


----------



## vitoreis (9 Out 2014 às 23:53)

Trovoada, sem dúvidas!

A nova webcam de Faro permite perceber a intensidade da chuva, eventualmente mostrará as descargas se aqui chegarem!


----------



## ecobcg (9 Out 2014 às 23:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Trovoada a oeste !


onde? no mar?


----------



## vitoreis (10 Out 2014 às 00:01)

ecobcg disse:


> onde? no mar?


----------



## PedroMAR (10 Out 2014 às 00:07)

Está a intensificar-se


----------



## PauloSR (10 Out 2014 às 00:08)

Dentro de momentos vou sair para beber um copo a zona de bares da Praia da Rocha, ver se sou presenteado com um espetaculo luminoso sobre o mar


----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2014 às 00:13)

já esteve a chover, entretanto parou... tudo calmo.


----------



## vamm (10 Out 2014 às 00:16)

Em Évora começou a chover um pouco mais agora.


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2014 às 05:51)

05h30





05h45


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2014 às 06:49)

06h30


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2014 às 06:51)

Quem puder tire fotos quando nascer o dia, porque não é todos os dias que se vê algo assim.
Movimento para ENE ou Leste, deve passar de raspão, mesmo assim o litoral terá alguma chuva.


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2014 às 08:08)

Muito actividade eléctrica mas ao largo, uma tem ali um grande topo. Movimento ENE.


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2014 às 08:22)

A linha continua para SO


----------



## aoc36 (10 Out 2014 às 08:25)




----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2014 às 09:10)

Vai chovendo mansamente por aqui. Para já apenas 11% da precipitação de ontem: 3,4mm.


----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2014 às 09:17)

uma trovoada agora.


----------



## Teles (10 Out 2014 às 09:57)

E umas fotos?  Andam o ano todo a pedir tempo adverso para fotografar e agora têm e nada? ?,


----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2014 às 10:02)

2 trovoadas Teles... um céu cinzento onde não se percebe nuvem nenhuma e umas gaivotas voando ao longe.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2014 às 10:02)

Bom dia,

Infelizmente esta célula não é tão agressiva quanto parece e é mais reflectividade do que outra coisa, a chuva é apenas moderada e a trovoada muito timida !

Mas é bom sentir a chuva !


----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2014 às 10:15)

já parou de chover... só deve voltar mais logo à noite/madrugada.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Out 2014 às 10:19)

Por aqui ouvi apenas um trovão pelas 08h... de resto, alguma chuva mas nada de especial.
Aquelas células no mar deveriam ter estado uns km mais a Norte... assim, não deu para ver nada (nem fotografar ) de jeito por aqui.


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2014 às 10:31)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia,
> Infelizmente esta célula não é tão agressiva quanto parece e é mais reflectividade do que outra coisa, a chuva é apenas moderada e a trovoada muito timida !
> Mas é bom sentir a chuva !



O SCM é bastante activo, está é a passar ao largo e aí só estão a levar com a "palha" das nuvens altas e alguma precipitação restante.


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2014 às 10:58)

Ve-la a rebentar com aquela pujança, falhar uma previsão por 100km...bem, nem digo nada.

Entendo cada  vez mais a frustração dos Algarvios...mas notem que desta vez até deve ter sido o melhor já que caso aquilo vos aterrasse em cima a coisa ia ser feia...


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2014 às 11:12)

stormy disse:


> Ve-la a rebentar com aquela pujança, falhar uma previsão por 100km...bem, nem digo nada.
> 
> Entendo cada  vez mais a frustração dos Algarvios...mas notem que desta vez até deve ter sido o melhor já que caso aquilo vos aterrasse em cima a coisa ia ser feia...



Nós já estamos habituados a que tudo se desvie de nós mas a verdade é que os modelos já mostravam isso mesmo a passar a sul, e se tivesses apostado o almoço comigo terias perdido, como só eu apostei e tu não, não há almoço á borla ...

Penso que amanhã á tarde pode vir qualquer coisa do género disto quem sabe ter mais sorte ....
Os acumulados por aqui acabaram por ser de acordo com aquilo que eu eu estava á espera dada a persistência da situação, tenho pena é que a tua previsão das 15h de ontem ás 15h de hoje tenha sido um desastre !

Mas pronto só não erra quem não arrisca !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Out 2014 às 11:26)

Nova linha com células potentes em crescimento, mas no mar.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2014 às 11:31)

Já acabou Duarte Sousa o movimento é de Oeste para Este já nada vem para aqui hoje !

Já foi um bom de dia de chuva e um bom evento ... espero que não seja é dos raros deste ano !


----------



## aoc36 (10 Out 2014 às 13:57)




----------



## Redfish (10 Out 2014 às 15:05)

Uma célula aqui mais activa vai descarregar alguma precipitação aqui na zona central do Algarve...


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2014 às 17:03)

aoc36 disse:


>





aoc36 disse:


>



 Parabéns pelos belos panoramas!
E por serem as únicas fotos que pudemos ver de dois dias  de actividade realmente significativa no Algarve!


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2014 às 17:09)

Do dia de ontem não houve fotos no Algarve? Com todos aqueles registos de células a passar, actividade eléctrica, precipitação significativa, algumas inundações urbanas, etc... 
Dizem que o Algarve repele a chuva e tudo passa ao lado mas parece que também repele os fotógrafos. Qualquer coisinha com um telemóvel já ficávamos satisfeitos.


----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2014 às 17:23)

inundações que eu tenha conhecimento foram em VRSA, um clássico banal. 

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2014/10...sou-inundacoes-em-vila-real-de-santo-antonio/


----------



## PDias (10 Out 2014 às 17:32)

Agreste disse:


> inundações que eu tenha conhecimento foram em VRSA, um clássico banal.
> 
> http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2014/10...sou-inundacoes-em-vila-real-de-santo-antonio/



O esgoto/sarjeta que se vê no vídeo deve ser só para decoração, tal é o escoamento que tinha e ainda por cima a um nível superior da estrada


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Out 2014 às 17:37)

Boas,
Hoje um dia calmo sem chuva, ontem é que choveu bem e acumulou 50mm de


----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2014 às 17:44)

ontem 44,2mm em 24 horas segundo os dados do IPMA mas espaços no tempo. A estação do MikeCT apanhou 31mm

06:00 - 07:00 > 1,7mm
07:00 - 08:00 > 9,3mm
08:00 - 09:00 > 1,0mm

10:00 - 11:00 > 1,3mm
11:00 - 12:00 > 10,0mm
12:00 - 13:00 > 3,8mm
13:00 - 14:00 > 1,3mm
14:00 - 15:00 > 8,5mm
15:00 - 16:00 > 0,6mm

17:00 - 18:00 > 1,1mm
18:00 - 19:00 > 2,7mm

23:00 - 00:00 > 2,9mm

Hoje, 11,6mm, a estação do MikeCT apanhou 7,0mm

00:00 - 01:00 > 0,9mm
01:00 - 02:00 > 0,3mm

08:00 - 09:00 > 2,4mm
09:00 - 10:00 > 2,0mm

15:00 - 16:00 > 6,0mm

Total - 55,8mm; 92% da média mensal em 48 horas.
Não causou problemas apesar das marés de coeficiente elevado.


----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2014 às 17:46)

Esperamos nos próximos dias mais 20mm, talvez, o que nos vai aproximar pelo menos aqui em Faro do valor de outubro de 2013.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2014 às 17:46)

Não dá dinheiro para telemóveis caros nem para máquinas fotográficas .... é a crise


----------



## vamm (10 Out 2014 às 18:14)

Por cá tem estado nublado e com algumas abertas o dia todo, a temperatura também tem estado agradável para um dia de outono, mas agora começou a ficar mais negro e mais fresco.


----------



## Thomar (10 Out 2014 às 18:27)

Aurélio disse:


> Não dá dinheiro para telemóveis caros nem para máquinas fotográficas .... é a crise



Desculpem-me o mais-ou-menos Off-topic mas,

Eu tenho um telemóvel com 5 anos e tira fotografias!  

Eu tenho uma máquina fotográfica digital com 9 anos e tira fotografias!


----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2014 às 18:32)

PDias disse:


> O esgoto/sarjeta que se vê no vídeo deve ser só para decoração, tal é o escoamento que tinha e ainda por cima a um nível superior da estrada



O planeamento do Marquês de Pombal não previu nenhum declive para esgotar a água. É a baixa da banheira do Guadiana.


----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2014 às 18:42)

aquilo é uma caixa de descarga das pluviais...


----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2014 às 19:00)




----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2014 às 21:01)

Boas, por aqui, a manhã começou com 2 trovões que fizeram estremecer no local onde trabalho. De resto, dia mais calmo, esta tarde quando fui a Albufeira apanhei uma chuvada na EN125 entre São Lourenço e as 4 Estradas de Loulé, que não se via nada. 

Máxima: 23.4ºC
mínima: 19.4ºC
actual: 21.1ºC

Precipitação: 7 mm


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2014 às 23:29)

Aurélio disse:


> Não dá dinheiro para telemóveis caros nem para máquinas fotográficas .... é a crise



É off-topic, mas já que iniciou só quero referir que seria mais correcto dizer simplesmente que não há pessoalmente interesse em fotografar. Uma pessoa pode simplesmente não gostar de fotografar. Agora, quando há câmaras compactas baratas que custam até 20€ (comprei uma recentemente, estava em saldo, tira fotos melhores que telemóveis), vir sugerir que os membros deste fórum não podem dar esse dinheiro quando para estarem aqui no fórum precisam pelo menos de um computador ou outro dispositivo e ligação à net, é no mínimo, demagogia barata. É uma questão de gosto, de opção, etc, mas não é da crise!


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2014 às 23:41)

vamm disse:


> Por cá tem estado nublado e com algumas abertas o dia todo, a temperatura também tem estado agradável para um dia de outono, mas agora começou a ficar mais negro e mais fresco.



 belos registos! Parece-me que aquele cumulus tem por cima uma nuvem _*pileus*_ ("chapéu") que se forma quando o topo do cumulus penetra numa camada de ar estável e húmida forçando-a a elevar-se e condensar. Não tenho a certeza, podem ser apenas alto-estratus por cima do cumulus.


----------



## StormRic (10 Out 2014 às 23:44)

Agreste disse:


>



tens um drone? Espectáculo! Queremos ver mais disto!


----------



## Agreste (11 Out 2014 às 00:22)

ou por vezes quem tira as fotos não as acha grande coisa. 

umas fotos que tirei no dia 4...











e as fotos do dia de chuva de ontem, um céu cinzento onde não se percebia nenhuma nuvem.


----------



## Agreste (11 Out 2014 às 00:29)

StormRic disse:


> tens um drone? Espectáculo! Queremos ver mais disto!


Não tenho não, há por aqui na cidade quem tenha e vá brincado. No nome do autor no youtube há mais uns quantos videos.


----------



## vamm (11 Out 2014 às 01:43)

StormRic disse:


> belos registos! Parece-me que aquele cumulus tem por cima uma nuvem _*pileus*_ ("chapéu") que se forma quando o topo do cumulus penetra numa camada de ar estável e húmida forçando-a a elevar-se e condensar. Não tenho a certeza, podem ser apenas alto-estratus por cima do cumulus.



Depois de publicar as fotos saí de casa, mas não tinha nada comigo para poder registar. Essa que dizes ter um "chapéu", depois ficou sozinha e parecia mesmo um cogumelo, porque tinha uma torre e depois tinha o chapéu. Só lamento não ter registado isso, porque as cores e as formas das nuvens estavam mesmo excelentes e acabou por ser um pôr-do-sol interessante.


----------



## aoc36 (11 Out 2014 às 02:15)

Hoje como tive o trabalho mais calmo, consegui tirar as 4 fotos de hoje (sorte de ter uma vista de quase 360graus). Em casa tenho uma vista péssima!!!


----------



## Thomar (11 Out 2014 às 09:27)

Bom dia! Pessoal do Sul, já viram bem o monstro que aparece no radar?  

No site do IPMA na previsão descritiva, diz que no Sul vai haver aguaceiros fracos.
No site do IPMA nos avisos meteorológicos, a história é outra:

*Avisos Meteorológicos (SAM)*
_Faro
Precipitação

*Laranja*De Sáb, 11 Outubro 2014 12:00 UTC a Sáb, 11 Outubro 2014 20:59 UTC 
Chuva/Aguaceiros 
Periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada Baixa probabilidade de ocorrencia de fenomenos extremos de vento
Última atualização: sábado, 11 de outubro de 2014 6:48 UTC_


----------



## Agreste (11 Out 2014 às 09:28)

o radar tem uma imagem pujante... no sat temos vários explosões na mancha que aparece a sudoeste em evolução para nordeste.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2014 às 10:03)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia! Pessoal do Sul, já viram bem o monstro que aparece no radar?
> 
> No site do IPMA na previsão descritiva, diz que no Sul vai haver aguaceiros fracos.
> No site do IPMA nos avisos meteorológicos, a história é outra:
> ...




Se tivesses lido até ao fim dizia que era periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros fracos no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, estendo-se ás restantes regiões e tornando-se por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas a partir do inicio da tarde.
Embora pareça já estar tão perto eu diria que ainda vai demorar pelo menos 1 hora a chegar aqui, pois está sendo gerada alguma nebulosidade alta também. Na zona mais ativa existe também bastante trovoada.


----------



## Thomar (11 Out 2014 às 10:13)

Aurélio disse:


> *Se tivesses lido até ao fim* dizia que era periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros fracos no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, estendo-se ás restantes regiões e tornando-se por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas a partir do inicio da tarde.
> Embora pareça já estar tão perto eu diria que ainda vai demorar pelo menos 1 hora a chegar aqui, pois está sendo gerada alguma nebulosidade alta também. Na zona mais ativa existe também bastante trovoada.



 Sorry! 

Na webcam do *Martinhal, *já se vê bem o céu muito escuro, não deverá faltar muito para começara a chover.


----------



## sielwolf (11 Out 2014 às 10:15)

Pessoal do sul. Comecem a preparar as máquinas fotográficas e as câmaras de vídeo.


----------



## sielwolf (11 Out 2014 às 10:32)

Já se ouvem alguns trovões em Portimão.


----------



## Thomar (11 Out 2014 às 11:18)

sielwolf disse:


> Já se ouvem alguns trovões em Portimão.



No site do IPMA já se registaram mais de meia-dúzia de descargas aí nessa zona. 
A de maior intensidade ocorreu no centro de Lagos com uma descarga negativa de -52,6 Amp.


----------



## GoN_dC (11 Out 2014 às 11:21)

Confirmo, fortes descargas em Lagos ainda a pouco. 
Agora ouvem—se em aproximação mas com menor cadência.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Out 2014 às 11:31)

Isto por aqui está com optimo aspecto!! Começa a chover com intensidade!! O radar e o Sat bem compostos!!

Maquina a postos!!


----------



## trepkos (11 Out 2014 às 11:36)

Ena, aquilo chega aqui ao.Alentejo?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Out 2014 às 11:37)

Esperemos que sim 
Vamos ver se é desta que temos uma boa rega


----------



## Redfish (11 Out 2014 às 11:39)

De momento em Loulé nada...mas que isto promete la isso promete...

De resto apenas alguns aguaceiros de madrugada...


----------



## sielwolf (11 Out 2014 às 11:41)

Céu a ficar bem escuro aqui em Portimão. Chove moderadamente


----------



## JAlves (11 Out 2014 às 11:53)

A reportar desde *Vidigueira* - Beja, começa a chover moderadamente.


----------



## sielwolf (11 Out 2014 às 11:58)

Chove agora com maior intensidade


----------



## dASk (11 Out 2014 às 12:05)

Boa tarde aos seguidores do sul, vou acompanhando o que se passa aí porque por aqui pelo menos por agora não há interesse meteorológico  começo a notar no radar que estão a explodir células e essas claramente em desenvolvimento  pelos ecos apresentados e que vão a caminho da Andaluzia e talvez partes do sotavento, a mancha principal parece que está a fraquejar não?...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Out 2014 às 12:09)

Varios nucleos CB's em forte desenvolvimento ao largo... Consegue-se avistar as torres!

De momento não chove mas não tardará!

E de sublinhar a rapidez com que as nuvens se formam e interagem umas com as outras!! Há muito que já não via um ceu tão activo!!

Parece um Time-lapse em tempo real!!! Brutal!


----------



## dASk (11 Out 2014 às 12:09)

dá-me ideia que a linha costeira de Tavira a V.R.S.António está na rota de umas células jeitosas..


----------



## dASk (11 Out 2014 às 12:11)

Não há nenhuma webcam costeira aí pra Vila Real/Tavira?


----------



## windchill (11 Out 2014 às 12:16)

Realmente no eixo Tavira V.R.Sto. António, a coisa parece que vai animar...


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2014 às 12:28)

Isto parece mais ... muita parra e pouca uva !

Melhor o aspecto do que aquilo é na realidade mas vamos acompanhar !


----------



## sielwolf (11 Out 2014 às 12:31)

Aqui parece que o "evento" já passou. Céu bem mais claro no entanto continua a choviscar


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Out 2014 às 12:36)

chegou a terra começou a perder intensidade, ainda não é desta......


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Out 2014 às 12:41)

Já se ouve alguns roncos... ainda não chove!! Está tudo á porta!!


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2014 às 12:43)

Começou agora a chover moderado, mas nada de especial !

Parece que o que houver vai a caminho de Espanha, embora se possam formar novas células ...
Vai-se ouvindo é trovoada a oeste de onde moro !


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Out 2014 às 12:44)

trepkos disse:


> Ena, aquilo chega aqui ao.Alentejo?



Provavelmente deve ficar pelo baixo Alentejo/Algarve .


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2014 às 12:50)

Olhando á imagem de satélite vejo imensa trovoada no mar a sul do Algarve e tudo parece ir parar á parte mais extrema do Sotavento e Andaluzia espanhola. Mas é incrivel o numero de descargas no mar. Por aqui também faz bastante trovoada intranuvem !


----------



## trepkos (11 Out 2014 às 12:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Provavelmente deve ficar pelo baixo Alentejo/Algarve .


Se ficar, não sei o que se passa com o IPMA que tem exagerado e muito nos avisos nestes últimos 3 dias.

Parece a história do Pedro e o lobo.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Out 2014 às 12:51)

Está a ficar de noite!! Continua a roncar vindo do mar e de Espanha!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2014 às 12:52)

Boas, por aqui, em Olhão chove torrencialmente há 10 minutos, já levo 6 mm acumulados, a trovoada tem sido forte mas bastante espaçada. A célula anda muito devagar e isso e bastante notório, nas imagens de radar, onde está há mais de 1 hora, uma célula estacionada a sul de Olhão.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (11 Out 2014 às 13:06)

Chove entretanto em Évora.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Out 2014 às 13:06)

começou a chegar aqui e como sempre começou a dissipar-se , nada de chuva


----------



## vamm (11 Out 2014 às 13:07)

Por aqui é isto, com chuva a cair moderadamente neste momento e com algum vento forte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2014 às 13:13)

Depois de parar 5 minutos, volta a escurecer e começa a chover moderado a forte novamente e trovoada bem próxima. Sigo com 8 mm, até ao momento.  Ui, que grande bomba, até dei um salto da cadeira. O céu está todo igual, nem dá para ver nada.


----------



## david 6 (11 Out 2014 às 13:16)




----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Out 2014 às 13:27)

por aqui já está tudo visto, nada choveu e nada vai chover


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2014 às 13:29)

Houve uma boa célula a entrar entre Sagres e Portimão a meio da manhã.






E felizmente que há uma Davis no Burgau, entre Vila do Bispo e Lagos, que levou em cheio com essa célula.

Essa estação segue com *31,6mm *hoje.


----------



## trepkos (11 Out 2014 às 13:33)

Bom mas essa macha tem mesmo um aspecto manhoso... Se chega cá em cheio...


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2014 às 13:36)

trepkos disse:


> Bom mas essa macha tem mesmo um aspecto manhoso... Se chega cá em cheio...



Ai tas a levar agora com a parte melhor, o resto não vai para ai, vai para NE...


----------



## trepkos (11 Out 2014 às 13:37)

miguel disse:


> Ai tas a levar agora com a parte melhor, o resto não vai para ai, vai para NE...


Só tenho a assinalar o vento que está moderado, chuva nem por isso.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Out 2014 às 13:38)

trepkos disse:


> Bom, desculpem a sinceridade mas não levo o stormy a sério, até porque o conheço bem e sei o quão ele é exagerado e se deixa levar.
> 
> Continuo a achar o aviso laranja exagerado para evora mas vamos aguardar, começou a chover e o vento é moderado.


A direcção das células está de SSW, por aí, pode ser que o que está no mar te traga mais sorte, mas... A ciência dos avisos também é um bocado complicada, sendo que a meteorologia se rege por modelos, só podemos ter aproximações, o que pode levar o IPMA a meter mais avisos do que é necessário. Mas, vale mais por excesso do que por defeito.

Por aqui 18,8ºC com o céu carregado a Sul, e vento moderado com rajadas. Mínima de 12,5ºC!


----------



## talingas (11 Out 2014 às 13:47)

Mas chove ou não chove?...


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2014 às 14:15)

Bom parece que a ultima hora aqui em Faro rendeu 5,0 mm.

Tavira segue com cerca de 4 mm e o resto do Sotavento não sei ...

No resto, o Barlavento tirando o sitio do Burgau, o resto segue com valores ridiculos de precipitação !

Na verdade parece que a reflectividade tem estado a enganar bem, fazendo parecer que choveu mais do que aquilo que choveu ...

Por aqui está limpando a oeste e está muito escuro para sul e sueste, pode ser que o sotavento tenha mais sorte !


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Out 2014 às 15:00)

Bem... que se pode dizer até agora?! Alguma trovoada, só avistei uns 2 raios, o resto está tapado pelas nuvens... Chuva fraca a moderada... 

Resumindo... até agora muita parra e pouca uva!!


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2014 às 15:16)

E pronto mais um pseudo evento por aqui ... mais um fiasco do Stormy, mais um fiasco do IPMA, e um fiasco meu que previa nesta passagem entre 20 a 30 mm ( choveu 1/5).
Mais uma queda com estrondo para os algarvios ....

Até admira como antes de ontem ainda choveu bem ....

É lixado viver no Algarve, onde os modelos falham 99% das vezes ...


----------



## vitoreis (11 Out 2014 às 15:18)

Penso que ainda teremos alguma actividade ao fim da tarde. 

Até agora registo uma manhã de chuva persistente mas de pouca intensidade, andei a pé na cidade e sem guarda-chuva, não deu para "a molha"...

O sat24 mostra a possibilidade de um fim de dia animado nesta zona, aguardemos.


----------



## vamm (11 Out 2014 às 15:23)

Neste momento o que se avista para NE:


----------



## trepkos (11 Out 2014 às 15:25)

Por aqui o evento terminou, salvou se o vento que soprou moderado durante alguns minutos e a pouca chuva.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Out 2014 às 15:33)

A célula que está a Oeste vem para Portugal?


----------



## Redfish (11 Out 2014 às 15:45)

Realmente um dia que prometia muito e até agora muito pouco e duvido muito que algo "anime" a malta.

Os modelos apontavam para bastante chuva porem o que se verificou foram acumulados baixos de precipitação, sendo que choveu mas td dentro da normalidade...
Em parte as imagem de radar do IPMA, pelo menos aqui a de Loulé (Cavalos), FALHARAM QUASE POR COMPLETO dado uma ilusão errada do estado actual da situação...

De resto deu para regar a relva...


----------



## Agreste (11 Out 2014 às 15:49)

Bastante menos precipitação do que aquilo que os modelos antecipavam. Ainda há mais mas leverá um bom par de horas até cá chegar. 

Entretanto o sol voltou a brilhar.


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Out 2014 às 15:55)

Como alguns membros já disseram a reflectividade dá muitas vezes uma noção errada da situação real, principalmente quando somos povoados por nuvens altas. Em relação ao dia, já era de esperar que o grosso apenas atingi-se de raspão a zona de VRSA...foi o que se verificou...


----------



## trepkos (11 Out 2014 às 16:36)

Ali para os lados de Castela parece animado.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Out 2014 às 17:05)

Sol por agora! 
A nível de paisagem isto parece um deserto...já há pastagens grandes em grande parte de Alentejo enquanto por aqui só agora vêm nascendo uns cabelinhos de erva. Pelo andar da coisa vai fazer de conta que chove, durante a próxima semana, só para eu não poder desfrutar de uns diazitos de praia.


----------



## talingas (11 Out 2014 às 17:17)

Vai chovendo fraco por aqui... Vento igualmente fraco.


----------



## JAlves (11 Out 2014 às 17:27)

Há cerca de 2 horas atrás o panorama era este:

















Agora está um sol radioso, mas a sul já vem nebulosidade.


----------



## ThunderFreak (11 Out 2014 às 17:30)

Vista para Oeste. 
http://imageshack.com/a/img661/6793/yNgXyn.jpg

Vista para SE:
http://imageshack.com/a/img537/7276/xtE78s.jpg


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Out 2014 às 17:47)

vai chovendo fraco a moderado


----------



## Vince (11 Out 2014 às 18:24)

Redfish disse:


> Em parte as imagem de radar do IPMA, pelo menos aqui a de Loulé (Cavalos), FALHARAM QUASE POR COMPLETO dado uma ilusão errada do estado actual da situação...
> De resto deu para regar a relva...



Nestes dias passava/passa a sul um significativo fluxo de humidade, um autêntico "rio" invisível de água em altura, que quando ocorre convecção de forma eficiente pode transformar-se numa máquina bestial (ou besta) a transformar essa humidade em precipitação. Daí o risco destas situações.
São situações em que toda essa humidade nos níveis médios e altos depois são arrastados no fluxo dos níveis altos (que pode não ser o mesmo do storm-track). Numa qualquer trovoada isso também acontece, vemos as nuvens da bigorna a estender-se bastante longe. Numa situação como ontem e hoje, em que a atmosfera nessas zonas altas está encharcada de humidade alta, isto acontece numa escala muito maior, nuvens altas geradas por convecção aí no Algarve podem até chegar aqui a Braga.
E nos radares, sobretudo a grande distância, o feixe do radar quando atravessa essas autênticas paredes de humidade alta gera reflectividade que não corresponde de facto a precipitação.  Esse efeito é mais notório no radar de Loulé que no de Coruche, pois teve que ser instalado a maior altura, com certas limitações. O futuro radar no norte também deve ter distorções desse género, tal como o da Madeira. Raramente dá para instalar um radar em condições perfeitas.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (11 Out 2014 às 18:35)

O evento em Évora pouco rendeu, aguaceiros fracos e dispersos. Tempo "enfadonho".

Vamm, ainda estou a tentar decifrar de que zona da cidade reportas... Aquele edíficio ali não é estranho, mas tem sido um desafio e tanto... Visto que nasci em Évora e vivi cá a FullTime até aos meus 17 anos.


----------



## Redfish (11 Out 2014 às 18:38)

Grande Vince, sem duvida um dos maiores "gurus" da meteorologia em Portugal...Obg pela explicação, já estava com saudades das tuas analises (em 2007 quando me registei, ainda me lembro bem das famosas analises à Vince), bem como postura aqui no forum...

De resto aqui na zona do Barrocal Algarvio a chuva voltou em força....com algumas nuvens a descarregarem bem...


----------



## Redfish (11 Out 2014 às 18:52)

Bom de repende aqui isto deu uma volta completa... de momento aqui na zona de Salir, chove torrencialmente com muito vento à mistura e relampagos...


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Out 2014 às 18:53)

Interessante.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2014 às 19:04)

Por aqui, não deve tardar, para descarregar. sigo com 10 mm acumulados hoje e o mês leva 45 mm, bem bom. 

EDIT (19:07) Chove torrencialmente, por aqui.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Out 2014 às 19:05)

0mm como esparava


----------



## PedroMAR (11 Out 2014 às 19:20)

Évora - 1.194mm
S. Miguel de Machede - 1.02mm


----------



## trepkos (11 Out 2014 às 19:22)

Tenho aqui trovoada, não esperava.

Vai chovendo qualquer cousa.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Out 2014 às 19:24)

*A sua mensagem no tópico Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2014 foi apagada. Razão: Aur*

Não consigo ler notificações destas ....

Obrigado por apagarem mais uma mensagem .... assim nem vale a pena comentar  ....

Olhem divirtam-se, tou farto !

PS: Nem sei qual a mensagem foi apagada, enfim ...


----------



## talingas (11 Out 2014 às 19:42)

Assim estava a oeste, há 15min atrás...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (11 Out 2014 às 20:01)

Trovoada em Moura! Já não estava à espera...


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Out 2014 às 20:03)




----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Out 2014 às 20:10)

Chuva e trovoada neste momento.
Acompanhem através da webcam de Serpa:
http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html


----------



## JAlves (11 Out 2014 às 20:19)

Belíssima trovoada que tem andado á volta da Vidigueira.

Tenho aqui uns vídeos engraçados, mas com a net móvel não é viável fazer o upload.

Depois coloco.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (11 Out 2014 às 20:25)

A atividade elétrica abrandou, mas a chuva continua com intensidade. Estou a filmar o evento. Daqui a pouco já vejo se ficou interessante e depois partilho.


----------



## PedroMAR (11 Out 2014 às 20:29)

Chuva moderada a forte em S. Miguel


----------



## GonçaloMPB (11 Out 2014 às 20:31)

Em Évora chuva tímida, sem grande intensidade, ouviram-se 3 ou 4 trovões há uns ~20 minutos atrás.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Out 2014 às 20:37)

Um amigo meu relata forte trovoada em Vila Verde de Ficalho.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (11 Out 2014 às 20:43)

E continua a chover! Já sem qualquer atividade elétrica. Dá-me ideia que a progressão das células de SW para NE está a prolongar o evento por aqui. Digamos que o eixo maior está a passar longitudinalmente aqui. Isto é o que me parece pelo radar de Loulé (produto máximos de refletividade).


----------



## david 6 (11 Out 2014 às 20:46)

ultima hora 14.5mm em Beja


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Out 2014 às 21:20)

A luz foi abaixo há uns 15 minutos. Chove fraco a moderado. Alguma descarga perdida, o mapa do IPMA mostrou uma perto de Estremoz.


----------



## ThunderFreak (11 Out 2014 às 21:22)

Por aqui (S.A) tem sido fiasco, nem um único trovão, chuva foi pouca. Passa tudo ao lado ou desfaz-se no mar.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (11 Out 2014 às 22:20)

Tal como prometido, aqui fica um vídeo do evento de há pouco. Nesta fase a atividade elétrica era já pouca, mas a intensidade da chuva era considerável. Peço desculpa pela fraca qualidade...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/adv4fltth6mdja0/P1090105.MOV?dl=0


----------



## trepkos (11 Out 2014 às 22:56)

Continuo a avistar relâmpagos.


----------



## stormy (11 Out 2014 às 23:29)

Bom, para os que pensam que eu faço as coisas á toa, deixo aqui ao mapa de descargas e a minha analise para a Peninsula feita ontem...sim, cada vez que eu faço previsões para Portugal costumo fazer analises inteiras para a Peninsula e para uma parte de oceano em volta, de maneira a ter uma ideia global e depois partir para o particular.

*DEA+Analise de ontem para a PI *

*http://imgur.com/pke8lLR*

PARECE BRUXEDO!

Isto não serve para justificar absolutamente nada...falhou, falhou e ponto final.
Mas pronto...no ramo da meteorologia bastam 50km e a coisa vai do céu azul aos tornados EF5 nesse espaço...

:::::

Nas proximas horas deverão entrar mais células activas, amanhã a situação mais interessante deverá extender-se entre o litoral norte e partes do interior sul...
Mas efectivamente, a area de maior interesse/potencial já passou ou acabará defenitivamente agora pelas 00h


----------



## JAlves (12 Out 2014 às 00:06)

Vejo clarões a Oeste, mas o céu por aqui está limpissimo e estrelado...e está um grizo.


----------



## meko60 (12 Out 2014 às 00:14)

JAlves disse:


> Vejo clarões a Oeste, mas o céu por aqui está limpissimo e estrelado...e está um grizo.



Que temperatura achas que tens?


----------



## JAlves (12 Out 2014 às 00:32)

meko60 disse:


> Que temperatura achas que tens?



O termómetro do carro marca 13º, e continuo a ver grandes clarões a W - SW.

Enquanto fumei um cigarro, vi pelo menos 7 clarões.


----------



## vitoreis (12 Out 2014 às 00:41)

Relâmpagos a sul, bem visíveis na webcam de Faro!


----------



## ThunderFreak (12 Out 2014 às 00:47)

Demorou a aparecer mas veio com força, que festival eléctrico que aqui vai.


----------



## JAlves (12 Out 2014 às 00:50)

Será que aquelas células (bem) a norte de Portimão chegam "vivas" á zona de Beja?


----------



## GonçaloMPB (12 Out 2014 às 02:17)

Trovoada em Évora neste momento.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Out 2014 às 10:34)

Por aqui já chove á cerca de meia-hora, chuva moderada e algumas rajadas de vento


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Out 2014 às 10:40)

Mais um dia sem chuva por aqui


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Out 2014 às 11:22)

Não entendo este post:



MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Mais um dia sem chuva por aqui



Quando ontem:



MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Chuva e trovoada neste momento.
> Acompanhem através da webcam de Serpa:
> http://meteoalentejo.blogspot.pt/p/live-stream.html



--

Alguma precipitação está neste momento a chegar à Costa Vicentina:


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2014 às 12:21)

Alguma chuva pela noite dentro, e agora sigo com vento forte. Rajada máxima de 55 km/h. 13,3ºC actuais e mínima de 12,0ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Out 2014 às 12:52)

A chuva tem sido persistente, desde as 10 horas que praticamente não pára, tem sido fraca a moderada


----------



## GonçaloMPB (12 Out 2014 às 12:57)

O mesmo por Évora, chuva persistente praticamente desde as ~2h da manhã, pelo menos acordei várias vezes durante a noite com aguaceiros moderados a fortes, depois pára 10 minutos se tanto e lá vem mais um aguaceiro. Está um frio de rachar também e o vento não se poupa em soprar.

Resumindo: Dia de inverno.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2014 às 13:14)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas, vento moderado de Oeste, durante a madrugada, entre as 2 e as 3h da manhã, ouvia-se trovões da célula que estava a sul, depois por volta da 5 h da manhã, caiu um valente aguaceiro que rendeu 3 mm em pouco mais de 5 minutos.


----------



## trepkos (12 Out 2014 às 13:20)

Noite, madrugada e manhã marcadas por muita chuva, alguma trovoada e vento moderado com rajadas.

Já está tudo alagado.


----------



## PedroMAR (12 Out 2014 às 14:19)

Este amarelo de hoje já rendeu mais de o laranja de ontem


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Out 2014 às 18:35)

Nevoeiro cerrado agora, dia marcado por chuva, vento e frio


----------



## vitoreis (12 Out 2014 às 19:23)

Temos um monstro a aproximar-se de O... visível por observação no terreno, estou sem acesso ao radar. Penso que a precipitação vai ser forte e curta...


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2014 às 19:30)

Chove imenso com rajadas de vento forte. 14,1ºC, vento nos 40-55 km/h.


----------



## Agreste (12 Out 2014 às 19:33)

vitoreis disse:


> Temos um monstro a aproximar-se de O... visível por observação no terreno, estou sem acesso ao radar. Penso que a precipitação vai ser forte e curta...


É isso mesmo... um aguaceiro a caminho.


----------



## vamm (12 Out 2014 às 21:39)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> O evento em Évora pouco rendeu, aguaceiros fracos e dispersos. Tempo "enfadonho".
> 
> Vamm, ainda estou a tentar decifrar de que zona da cidade reportas... Aquele edíficio ali não é estranho, mas tem sido um desafio e tanto... Visto que nasci em Évora e vivi cá a FullTime até aos meus 17 anos.



Moro junto à universidade, Colégio Espírito Santo, e o edifício que identificas é um da universidade, que fica no início da Rua de Machede.


Tenho algumas fotografias que tirei hoje numa pequena viagem pelo Alqueva e arredores, já colocarei por aqui.


----------



## vamm (12 Out 2014 às 22:17)

No geral, foi um dia que teve mais "actividade" do que o alerta laranja de ontem. Ontem pelas 19h pude observar alguns relâmpagos para S/SO, durante a madrugada choveu entre o moderado e o forte, até acordei de madrugada e ouvi chover imenso.

Como disse, tinha fotos de hoje e aqui estão os registos:
Em Monsaraz, pelas 14h15, o vento estava assim junto à torre do castelo:

Antes disso, 15 minutos antes, consegui avistar isto na direcção de Évora e acabou por nos apanhar pelas 14h30, mais ou menos:






No caminho de Mourão para a barragem do Alqueva, era esta vista que tínhamos à direita e, como gostei da forma das nuvens, registei:





Na chegada ao Alqueva, esta era a vista que tínhamos na direcção de Moura e também achei a nuvem cinzenta interessante:









Na direcção Alqueva - Portel, era este o cenário com chuva forte:









Na quase chegada a Évora, era isto que se via... quando a avistamos, estava a chover bastante:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Out 2014 às 23:37)

1mm acumulado hoje.....


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 04:15)

vamm disse:


> No geral, foi um dia que teve mais "actividade" do que o alerta laranja de ontem. Ontem pelas 19h pude observar alguns relâmpagos para S/SO, durante a madrugada choveu entre o moderado e o forte, até acordei de madrugada e ouvi chover imenso.
> 
> Como disse, tinha fotos de hoje e aqui estão os registos:
> Em Monsaraz, pelas 14h15, o vento estava assim junto à torre do castelo:
> ...



 bela reportagem! (e que saudades do Alentejo... )


----------



## PedroMAR (13 Out 2014 às 13:28)

https://www.facebook.com/bombeirosv...5616321456545/885616234789887/?type=1&theater


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2014 às 13:56)

Estamos todos a amarelo...


09 de outubro - 45,1mm

05:00 - 06:00 > 1,7mm
06:00 - 07:00 > 9,3mm
07:00 - 08:00 > 1,0mm

09:00 - 10:00 > 1,3mm
10:00 - 11:00 > 10,0mm
11:00 - 12:00 > 3,8mm
12:00 - 13:00 > 1,3mm
13:00 - 14:00 > 8,5mm
14:00 - 15:00 > 0,6mm

16:00 - 17:00 > 1,1mm
17:00 - 18:00 > 2,7mm

22:00 - 23:00 > 2,9mm
23:00 - 00:00 > 0,9mm

10 de outubro - 10,7mm

00:00 - 01:00 > 0,3mm

07:00 - 08:00 > 2,4mm
08:00 - 09:00 > 2,0mm

14:00 - 15:00 > 6,0mm

11 de outubro - 9,1mm

06:00 - 07:00 > 0,2mm

11:00 - 12:00 > 0,6mm
12:00 - 13:00 > 4,0mm
13:00 - 14:00 > 0,4mm

17:00 - 18:00 > 3,5mm
18:00 - 19:00 > 0,2mm
19:00 - 20:00 > 0,2mm

12 de outubro - 1,1mm

03:00 - 04:00 > 0,3mm
04:00 - 05:00 > 0,2mm

18:00 - 19:00 > 0,4mm

22:00 - 23:00 > 0,2mm

13 de outubro - 0,9mm

01:00 - 02:00 > 0,3mm
02:00 - 03:00 > 0,6mm

(espera-se mais precipitação durante o dia de hoje)

Total - 66,9 mm; média mensal de outubro - 60,1mm


----------



## vitoreis (13 Out 2014 às 16:14)

Acham que ao fim do dia ou durante esta noite teremos trovoadas a cruzar o sotavento?


----------



## talingas (13 Out 2014 às 17:31)

Por aqui tem chovido ininterruptamente desde as 13:30H, conto 7,5 mm acumulados... A temperatura teve um pico que chegou aos 14,8ºC e neste momento 12,9ºC. Vento moderado.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Out 2014 às 17:31)

Boas,
dia de chuva, sendo que cada vez mais tem vindo a intensificar-se


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2014 às 17:47)

vitoreis disse:


> Acham que ao fim do dia ou durante esta noite teremos trovoadas a cruzar o sotavento?


Pouco provável... o caos em Lisboa não produziu nada eléctricamente relevante.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2014 às 17:49)

Chove torrencialmente.


----------



## vamm (13 Out 2014 às 17:49)

Por cá chove sem pausas e parece que fica mais forte com o passar do dia.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Out 2014 às 18:13)

Tem chovido muito, já há mais de 1 hora....


----------



## vamm (13 Out 2014 às 18:31)

Acabou de chover torrencialmente em Evora. O Pingo Doce à saída para Montemor voltou a meter água e os esgotos não dão vazão para tanta água.


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2014 às 18:34)

já chove torrencialmente em Aljezur, segundo me informaram...


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2014 às 18:34)

12,0ºC apenas, devido à passagem da frente.


----------



## pax_julia (13 Out 2014 às 18:43)

Chove torrencialmente de forma assustadora. O vento abrandou!


----------



## talingas (13 Out 2014 às 19:00)

E assim se pôs o Sol por aqui, com chuva à mistura...  11ºC


----------



## aoc36 (13 Out 2014 às 19:13)

Por Albufeira começou a chover moderadamente e com vento aumentado de velocidade. Dia de inverno!!!


----------



## sielwolf (13 Out 2014 às 19:15)

Chuva intensa por Portimão acompanhada por algum vento


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Out 2014 às 19:20)

Logo após a passagem da frente. Sigo agora com 17mm e 12,0ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Out 2014 às 19:27)

Até que em fim uma frente que chega saudável ao Algarve! Chove bem neste momento e já dura à 15min. A ver se dura mais 1 horinha...


----------



## actioman (13 Out 2014 às 19:58)

Por Elvas foi forte durante cerca de 30 minutos.
Caíram 18mm aproximadamente. E sigo com 22,4mm de acumulado total.
Já se vêem bombeiros a circular e algumas zonas, as habituais a ficarem cheias de água, com alguns infelizes a ficarem com os seus carros avariados e cheios de água. Fruto de um mau planeamento urbanístico. E de uma má prevenção da protecção civil.Pois bastava sinalizarem ou cortarem as zonas que já sabem de antemão serem as que vão dar problemas.
É pena os carros destes responsáveis não ficarem lá presos. Podia que olhassem assim com mais atenção para estas situações!


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Out 2014 às 20:15)

Na última hora,  várias estações acima dos 10 mm:

Aljezur - 17 mm
Beja - 12.7 mm
Sagres - 12 mm
Zambujeira - 11.9 mm
Évora - 11.3 mm


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2014 às 20:16)

ultima hora:

evora: 11.3mm
estremoz: 12.2mm
beja: 12.7mm
zambujeira: 11.9mm
aljezur: 17mm
sagres: 12mm


----------



## MikeCT (13 Out 2014 às 20:21)

Isso em Faro? Aqui na zona do Liceu tenho valores algo inferiores a isso - até dia 12 às 23.59 tinha 48mm




Agreste disse:


> Estamos todos a amarelo...
> 
> 
> 09 de outubro - 45,1mm
> ...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2014 às 20:28)

Faro, madrugada de Domingo.







Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/infaro/pho...7902179679992/535281849942024/?type=1&theater


----------



## chispe (13 Out 2014 às 21:00)

Alguém de Faro com valor da última hora?


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2014 às 21:23)

chispe disse:


> Alguém de Faro com valor da última hora?



Olá boa noite e bem vindo ao Forum !

És de Faro, então és mais um membro de Faro presente por aqui ....  
Relativamente ao valor de Faro na ultima hora, não sei .... mas daqui a 40 minutos já saberemos mas esta frente deixou aqui no Algarve acumulados entre os 10 e os 20 mm no dia de hoje, portanto bem de acordo com o projectado pelos modelos ....
Aliás finalmente os modelos estiveram 5 estrelas no que toca a projectar precipitação.

Relativamente a Faro ás 21h15 a estação amadora do colega MIKECT tinha registado cerca de 16 mm !


----------



## actioman (13 Out 2014 às 21:30)

actioman disse:


> Por Elvas foi forte durante cerca de 30 minutos.
> Caíram 18mm aproximadamente. E sigo com 22,4mm de acumulado total.
> Já se vêem bombeiros a circular e algumas zonas, as habituais a ficarem cheias de água, com alguns infelizes a ficarem com os seus carros avariados e cheios de água. Fruto de um mau planeamento urbanístico. E de uma má prevenção da protecção civil.Pois bastava sinalizarem ou cortarem as zonas que já sabem de antemão serem as que vão dar problemas.
> É pena os carros destes responsáveis não ficarem lá presos. Podia que olhassem assim com mais atenção para estas situações!




Já foram actualizados os acumulados da rede de estações do IPMA.
Ás 19H UTC a EMA de Elvas registou 16,4mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2014 às 21:32)

chispe disse:


> Alguém de Faro com valor da última hora?



13.6mm


----------



## trovoadas (13 Out 2014 às 21:37)

São Brás de Alportel (Fonte de Apra) está quase a chegar aos 25mm... por aqui deixou de chover


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Out 2014 às 21:57)

Va lá hoje até escapou - 15mm


----------



## Sentry (13 Out 2014 às 22:07)

Por Évora foi assim 
http://www.clima.cge.uevora.pt/evora/inc/chuva.php?size=big

Para quem não conhece, aqui vai a estação situada na universidade de Évora:
http://www.clima.cge.uevora.pt/evora/

Abraço


----------



## MikeCT (13 Out 2014 às 22:15)

Parece que terminou, aqui em Faro (cidade), na minha estação o dia rendeu 17,8mm. (0,6mm  pela hora de almoço + 17,2mm agora no final da tarde. Rajada max. de 46,7 km/h às 19:21


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 22:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Faro, madrugada de Domingo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 temos de convidar o João Rosa para o MeteoPt! Se este é o seu posto de observação normal, tem uma vista fantástica!


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2014 às 22:18)

Faro ás 20h (UTC) - 13,6 mm


----------



## trovoadas (13 Out 2014 às 22:19)

trovoadas disse:


> São Brás de Alportel (Fonte de Apra) está quase a chegar aos 25mm... por aqui deixou de chover



Esta estação já ultrapassou os 80mm este mês. Queria ver se metia aqui o gráfico do acumulado destes últimos dias mas o imageshack agora é pago...tenho de arranjar alternativa.
A estação a que me refiro é "não oficial" e está instalada num parque fotovoltaico. Parece estar a marcar valores mais ou menos fidedignos.


----------



## StormRic (13 Out 2014 às 22:23)

trovoadas disse:


> Esta estação já ultrapassou os 80mm este mês. Queria ver se metia aqui o gráfico do acumulado destes últimos dias mas o imageshack agora é pago...tenho de arranjar alternativa.
> A estação a que me refiro é "não oficial" e está instalada num parque fotovoltaico. Parece estar a marcar valores mais ou menos fidedignos.



O Imgur é de graça e está a funcionar muito bem.

http://imgur.com/


----------



## ecobcg (13 Out 2014 às 22:38)

Ora, por aqui registei:
*13mm* no Sítio das Fontes, com rain rate máximo de *105,6mm/h* (às 18:16UTC) e rajada máxima de 49,9km/h
*7mm* em Carvoeiro, com rain rate máximo de 18,2mm/h (às 18h21UTC) e rajada máxima de *80,5km/h*
*15,5mm* em Silves

Neste momento tudo calmo e com a frente já a alegrar os "nuestros hermanos" 
A ver se o pós frontal deixa alguma aguaceiro "eléctrificado" por aqui...


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2014 às 23:24)

StormRic disse:


> temos de convidar o João Rosa para o MeteoPt! Se este é o seu posto de observação normal, tem uma vista fantástica!



Noutros tempos ainda escreveu qualquer coisa mas o assunto é mais aviões. 

A frente deve ter deixado na estação do IPMA de Faro, perto de 19mm.


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2014 às 23:25)

ecobcg disse:


> A ver se o pós frontal deixa alguma aguaceiro "eléctrificado" por aqui...



Já tá a entrar a eléctricidade pela costa vicentina.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2014 às 23:28)

Este ano isto parece quase uma clonagem dos dois ultimos dois anos, com Setembro e Outubro chuvosos, e agora o que seguirá ?


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2014 às 23:47)

Bom parece que ali a costa alentejana está animada com uma frente de instabilidade a entrar neste momento. É provável que aqui esta noite ainda ocorra qualquer coisinha por aqui antes da torneira fechar.
Esta semana está bem interessante para o pessoal do Norte e Centro.


----------



## ThunderFreak (13 Out 2014 às 23:54)

Confirma-se, aguaceiros fortes, mas duraram pouco, agora chuva mais fraca.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2014 às 07:49)

10°C e nevoeiro cerradíssimo.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Out 2014 às 09:31)

Bom dia,

Aqui choveu um pouco há uns minutos atrás e essa chuva dirige-se agora para Sotavento.
Deixou 1,2mm em Carvoeiro e 0,6mm no Sítio das Fontes.
Destaque para a temperatura, que segue com 15,1ºC e 14,9ºC respectivamente. Está fresquinho


----------



## vamm (14 Out 2014 às 11:22)

Tenho dois vídeos de ontem (a qualidade não é a melhor, porque foi com o telemóvel), mas foi no momento em que começou a chover intensamente.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2014 às 14:11)

Mínima de 10,2ºC depois de uma manhã de nevoeiro cerrado. Agora vários cumulus e uma cortina de chuva a Sul de uma célula que passou aqui perto, com 15,7ºC e 84% HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2014 às 20:49)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas, à tarde apanhei um pequeno aguaceiro ao pé de Ferreiras. 


ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Aqui choveu um pouco há uns minutos atrás e essa chuva dirige-se agora para Sotavento.
> Deixou 1,2mm em Carvoeiro e 0,6mm no Sítio das Fontes.
> Destaque para a temperatura, que segue com 15,1ºC e 14,9ºC respectivamente. Está fresquinho



Aí, na tua zona entre Porches e Lagoa, já se vai vendo a paisagem mais verdinha do que em relação aqui a esta zona. 

Máxima: 21.6ºC
mínima: 13.8ºC


----------



## Agreste (14 Out 2014 às 23:08)

Dia repartido: aguaceiros na parte da manhã, bastante sol na parte da tarde, voltou a tapar-se antes do pôr-do-sol.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Out 2014 às 09:29)

Aurélio disse:


> E para grande surpresa minha tem estado a chover bem no dia de hoje, bem mais do que eu estava á espera .... os ultimos sopros !



Sim, também não esperava por estes valores acumulados... 5,2mm no Sítio das Fontes, bem menos em Carvoeiro, com 1,8mm. O acumulado mensal vai aumentando, o que é sempre bem vindo!


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2014 às 13:36)

7,2mm por aqui e levanta se vento moderado a forte agora com rajadas.


----------



## vamm (15 Out 2014 às 14:34)

Por cá choveu de manhã cedo, pouco mais, tem estado céu nublado com algumas abertas. Sente-se o tempo quente e meio que abafado e está um vento moderado.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2014 às 16:06)

Rajada de 40 km/h, máxima de 50. Continua o vento com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Agreste (15 Out 2014 às 16:21)

- 25ºC, tempo nublado, por vezes chuvisca, humidade do ar acima dos 90%.

- entro no centro de saúde para a enfermeira me renovar a vacina do tétano, vejo gente agasalhada.

- eu, ainda em modo praia, estou cheio de calor. Fazem-me esperar, não consigo aguentar o calor dentro de espaços fechados... há muito que o ar condicionado só serve pra fazer calor no inverno.


----------



## vitoreis (15 Out 2014 às 16:59)

Agreste disse:


> - 25ºC, tempo nublado, por vezes chuvisca, humidade do ar acima dos 90%.
> 
> - entro no centro de saúde para a enfermeira me renovar a vacina do tétano, vejo gente agasalhada.
> 
> - eu, ainda em modo praia, estou cheio de calor. Fazem-me esperar, não consigo aguentar o calor dentro de espaços fechados... há muito que o ar condicionado só serve pra fazer calor no inverno.


Estás a reportar de Aljezur, certo? É que aqui pela baixa de Faro não vi chuviscos a tarde toda...


----------



## Agreste (15 Out 2014 às 17:11)

Chuviscou há pouco no vale da amoreira no continente.


>> 09 de outubro - 45,1mm <<

05:00 - 06:00 > 1,7mm
06:00 - 07:00 > 9,3mm
07:00 - 08:00 > 1,0mm

09:00 - 10:00 > 1,3mm
10:00 - 11:00 > 10,0mm
11:00 - 12:00 > 3,8mm
12:00 - 13:00 > 1,3mm
13:00 - 14:00 > 8,5mm
14:00 - 15:00 > 0,6mm

16:00 - 17:00 > 1,1mm
17:00 - 18:00 > 2,7mm

22:00 - 23:00 > 2,9mm
23:00 - 00:00 > 0,9mm

>> 10 de outubro - 10,7mm <<

00:00 - 01:00 > 0,3mm

07:00 - 08:00 > 2,4mm
08:00 - 09:00 > 2,0mm

14:00 - 15:00 > 6,0mm

>> 11 de outubro - 9,1mm <<

06:00 - 07:00 > 0,2mm

11:00 - 12:00 > 0,6mm
12:00 - 13:00 > 4,0mm
13:00 - 14:00 > 0,4mm

17:00 - 18:00 > 3,5mm
18:00 - 19:00 > 0,2mm
19:00 - 20:00 > 0,2mm

>> 12 de outubro - 1,1mm <<

03:00 - 04:00 > 0,3mm
04:00 - 05:00 > 0,2mm

18:00 - 19:00 > 0,4mm

22:00 - 23:00 > 0,2mm

>> 13 de outubro - 19,9mm <<

01:00 - 02:00 > 0,3mm
02:00 - 03:00 > 0,6mm

12:00 - 13:00 > 0,2mm

18:00 - 19:00 > 2,6mm
19:00 - 20:00 > 13,6mm
20:00 - 21:00 > 2,6mm

>> 14 de outubro - 0,2mm <<

08:00 - 09:00 - 0,2mm

>> 15 de outubro - 0,6mm <<

05:00 - 06:00 - 0,6mm

>> Total - 86,7 mm; média mensal de outubro - 60,1mm
>> Total (2013) - 89,4mm


----------



## vamm (15 Out 2014 às 19:24)

Conforme o final do dia se aproximava, foi possível ver que o céu ficou mais carregado, tal como a sensação de tempo abafado. Quanto à chuva, não apareceu mais.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2014 às 19:29)

19,3ºC e 92% HR. Está tropical quase.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Out 2014 às 19:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> 19,3ºC e 92% HR. Está tropical quase.


e para a semana vem o verão


----------



## Agreste (15 Out 2014 às 23:01)

a orvalhada é tal que parece que choveu... incríveis os níveis de humidade do ar. Temperatura agradável pelo menos dentro da cidade.


----------



## Agreste (16 Out 2014 às 14:24)

Calor, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## vitoreis (16 Out 2014 às 16:09)

Calor! 26º, 85%


----------



## vamm (16 Out 2014 às 16:20)

Por aqui tem sido assim o dia todo, com o sol a aparecer várias vezes e, apesar de algum vento, está super abafado, porque até ele é quente.

(A câmara tremeu um pouco, não estava bem presa  )


----------



## Agreste (17 Out 2014 às 11:13)

nebulosidade baixa, tempo quente e abafado.


----------



## PedroMAR (18 Out 2014 às 03:32)

*Alguns dados sobre o fenómeno de intensa precipitação e granizo, ocorrido no Sábado, dia 27 de Setembro de 2014, em Évora.*


Os dados registados na estação meteorológica do Centro de Geofísica de Évora instalada no Colégio Luís António de Verney da Universidade de Évora, mostram que:




A precipitação num curto período de 10 minutos (entre as 13:23 e as 13:32, hora local, ver figura 1) foi superior a 15 mm (mais precisamente 15,7 mm), foi nesse período que ocorreu queda de granizo.
15mm em 10 minutos corresponde uma intensidade média de 90 mm por hora. Note-se que intensidades de precipitação superiores a 50 mm por hora são consideradas intensidades violentas pela Organização Meteorológica Mundial.
Registaram-se 4 minutos consecutivos em que a precipitação se aproximou dos 3 mm de precipitação. É possível que na realidade a intensidade tenha sido mesmo superior, pois a precipitação foi medida com um udómetro de báscula, instrumento que tem alguma inércia, pelo que tende a subestimar a intensidade da precipitação.
A quantidade de água que caiu nesse período foi mais de metade da precipitação acumulada ao longo do dia, ainda assim superior a 30 mm (30,4 mm, ver figura 3), um valor muito elevado, nomeadamente para esta época do ano.
Existiram outros 3 períodos com precipitação significativa: [14:15 , 14:45], 5,6mm; [17:35 , 17:55], 4,4 mm e [19:36 , 19:46], 2,2mm; ver figura 1.
No período em que ocorre a precipitação mais intensa a temperatura do ar desceu 6ºC em 15 minutos (entre as 13:14 às 13:31).
Se considerarmos o período da hora de almoço podemos ver que a temperatura do ar desceu 9ºC entre as 12:00 e as 13:30
A intensidade do vento na estação sofreu um súbito aumento, passando de cerca de 2 m/s para uma rajada de cerca de 8 m/s (figura 2).
O vento sofreu igualmente uma rotação: de Norte passou a de Sudoeste. O mesmo se passou no período de precipitação do final da tarde (figura 2).
Como é sabido a precipitação tem uma elevada variabilidade espacial. No dia 27, a estação do CGE do polo da Mitra registou uma precipitação de 8.7 mm, enquanto a estação do CGE de Portel registou 4.5 mm.


Seguindo a tendência geral na região e no país, este foi o Setembro mais chuvoso desde 2008, ano em que a precipitação passou a ser registada no Colégio Verney. Algumas curiosidades:


A precipitação total acumulada ao longo do mês de Setembro de 2014 foi de 157 mm. A média dos 6 anos anteriores foi de 30,3 mm
Ocorreu precipitação em metade dos dias do mês, 15 dias. A média dos últimos 6 anos foi de 4 dias
O ano seguinte em termos de precipitação foi o de 2011, com 60 mm,
Em 2010 não ocorreu precipitação e em 2009 a precipitação acumulada não foi chegou a 5 mm
Nos anos anteriores nunca ocorreu precipitação em mais de 6 dias do mês de Setembro (6 em 2008, 3 em 2009, 0 em 2010, 4 em 2011, 6 em 2012 e 5 em 2013
No entanto, o dia de setembro mais chuvoso dos últimos 7 Setembros foi o dia 1/9/2011 com quase 50mm


_Apontamento preparado por Samuel Bárias e Rui Salgado do Centro de Geofísica e do Departamento de Física da Escola de Ciências e Tecnologia da Universidade de Évora_

_ 
Figura 1. Temperatura do ar (azul, em ºC) e precipitação instantânea (vermelho, mm por minuto)

Figura 2. Intensidade (azul) e direcção (vermelho) do vento

Figura 3. Precipitação acumulada ao longo do dia

Fonte: http://www.cge.uevora.pt/pt/destaques-mainmenu-44/404-precipitacao-no-verney
_


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 01:01)

vamm disse:


> Por aqui tem sido assim o dia todo, com o sol a aparecer várias vezes e, apesar de algum vento, está super abafado, porque até ele é quente.
> 
> (A câmara tremeu um pouco, não estava bem presa  )



Estes vídeos com enquadramento das casinhas e telhados alentejanos ficam sempre muito bonitos. Qual é o intervalo de tempo abrangido? Ou a aceleração? Cada um dos pequenos cumulus tem sempre um ciclo de vida relativamente curto, gostava de calcular quanto duram, algo que para ser observado à vista é muito difícil de avaliar mas os time-lapses são um registo óptimo para isso.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 02:37)

Vêem alguma actividade eléctrica aí no mar?


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2014 às 10:40)

Não dei por nada aqui em Faro. 

É provável que possamos ter trovoadas secas durante esta pequena vaga de calor que arrancou no sul de marrocos.


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2014 às 11:11)

o vento que anuncia o calor chegou... 
E a humidade relativa do ar está já abaixo dos 70%.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2014 às 17:46)

Agreste disse:


> Não dei por nada aqui em Faro.
> 
> É provável que possamos ter trovoadas secas durante esta pequena vaga de calor que arrancou no sul de marrocos.



Essas descargas não existiram, em mais nenhum sítio aparecem, foi provavelmente erro de localização ou detecção.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Out 2014 às 19:15)

*29,7ºC* de máxima no Sítio das Fontes e *27,2ºC* em Carvoeiro.

Um belo dia de praia por cá! :P


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2014 às 20:36)

25,0ºC em aumento lento. Coisas do vento de NE. Máxima de 28,2ºC e mínima de 19,8ºC.


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2014 às 21:50)

o automático do IPMA tem 25ºC de mínima para quarta-feira com a rotação do vento para norte... se isso acontecer será extraordinário... vamos bater recordes. Se a temperatura não cair muito daqui até à meia-noite confirma-se a noite tropical...


----------



## vamm (19 Out 2014 às 23:25)

StormRic disse:


> Estes vídeos com enquadramento das casinhas e telhados alentejanos ficam sempre muito bonitos. Qual é o intervalo de tempo abrangido? Ou a aceleração? Cada um dos pequenos cumulus tem sempre um ciclo de vida relativamente curto, gostava de calcular quanto duram, algo que para ser observado à vista é muito difícil de avaliar mas os time-lapses são um registo óptimo para isso.


Normalmente coloco a máquina a captar de 5 em 5 segundos, num total de 500/600 frames, que dá cerca de 40/50 minutos. O primeiro que fiz tinha 900 (acho eu) e teve a duração de 1 hora (captação), mas todos os vídeos estão com 24 frames por segundo.
Tentei fazer com mais, mas torna as coisas meio "deficientes", digamos assim. De 5 em 5 segundos já dá bem para ter a noção das coisas como se fosse em tempo real.


E este fim-de-semana estive cá em baixo, por Odemira, mas mais por Ourique. Digamos que ontem foi um dia bastante agradável, meio nublado, com um vento razoável, temperatura amena, perfeita para um bom dia ao ar livre.
Hoje, o tempo esteve super abafado! 29,5º C em Ourique às 15h30, mas com algum vento super abafado. Depois passei por Vila Nova de Milfontes, pelas 17h, estavam 26º C e estava a começar a aparecer uma maresia muito porreira (ou não!)... super abafado, sentia-se mesmo aquele ar pesado, com um cheiro a mar absurdo e via-se mesmo que o mar estava um pouco revolto.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2014 às 23:56)

25,7ºC, ainda a aumentar. 32 km/h de rajada de leste.


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2014 às 23:57)

o radar dos cavalos do caldeirão está cheio de pó... tal é a quantidade que aí virá.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Out 2014 às 00:05)

ainda 23,2ºC


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2014 às 00:13)

Agreste disse:


> o radar dos cavalos do caldeirão está cheio de pó... tal é a quantidade que aí virá.


E já se sente bem esse pó


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2014 às 07:41)

Abundância de poeiras no ar, no céu limpo nota se a dispersão da areia no céu!


----------



## Agreste (20 Out 2014 às 09:42)

Noites tropicais: dias 1; 2; 3 de outubro...

Sab18_Dom 19 - 20ºC
Dom19_Seg 20 - 23,7ºC

Seg 20_Ter 21 - ?
Ter 21_Qua 22 - ?
Qua 22_Qui 23 - ?


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2014 às 11:27)

Às 10 horas, Aljezur seguia nos *27,7ºC* , graças ao culpado do costume, vento do SE.


----------



## Sentry (20 Out 2014 às 11:30)

Neste momento estão 25.2°C em Évora


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Out 2014 às 11:44)

Já nos 28,7ºC


----------



## Agreste (20 Out 2014 às 12:38)

Não é tão espetacular (nem tão desagradável) como no verão mas quando o vento de leste nos abandonar, aqui o sotavento do Algarve vai pegar fogo. 
A praia também não está grande coisa por causa da ondulação, mas a água está bem boa.


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2014 às 13:18)

Por aqui, está um dia espectacular de verão , notam-se bem as poeiras no ar e os insectos andam todos felizes.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Out 2014 às 13:19)

31,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2014 às 14:11)

*Aljezur* continua bem lançada, segundo o ultimo registo(13H locais) *31,4ºC*
A t.máxima de ontem(*31,1ºC*) já foi batida.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2014 às 14:44)

Alcançada a barreira psicológica dos 30,0ºC.

Edit: Aliás, ultrapassada. Máxima de 30,3ºC por agora.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Out 2014 às 14:52)

32,9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2014 às 20:34)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado, completamente de cor amarela quando vim almoçar às 13 h.

Máxima: 28.1ºC
mínima: 21.1ºC
actual: 22.7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2014 às 20:58)

23,7ºC e vento nulo. Hoje é capaz de ser um pouco diferente de noite em relação a ontem... 

Máxima de 30,5ºC e mínima de 22,1ºC.


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2014 às 21:21)

Na viagem a caminho de Évora tirei algumas fotografias com o telemóvel às amigas poeiras (parecem nevoeiro ou fumo nas fotos):

Panóias - 17h30
Já era possível ver que o sol estava encoberto por uma mancha enorme amarelada.






Ferreira do Alentejo - 18h05
Tal como se pode ver aqui, a mancha mantinha-se.





Alvito - 18h35
As cores falam por si.






À chegada a Évora, deparei-me com uma praga enorme de mosquitos (daqueles pequenos da fruta e super irritantes) tanto no quintal, como dentro de casa (não moro sozinha!). Imensos espalhados por todo o lado.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2014 às 21:53)

vamm disse:


> Normalmente coloco a máquina a captar de 5 em 5 segundos, num total de 500/600 frames, que dá cerca de 40/50 minutos. O primeiro que fiz tinha 900 (acho eu) e teve a duração de 1 hora (captação), mas todos os vídeos estão com 24 frames por segundo.
> Tentei fazer com mais, mas torna as coisas meio "deficientes", digamos assim. De 5 em 5 segundos já dá bem para ter a noção das coisas como se fosse em tempo real.



 obrigado! Portanto 5x24=120 vezes acelerado, não admira que quando olhamos o real tenhamos que ficar pasmados a detectar alguma evolução


----------



## Agreste (20 Out 2014 às 23:07)

vamm disse:


> À chegada a Évora, deparei-me com uma praga enorme de mosquitos (daqueles pequenos da fruta e super irritantes) tanto no quintal, como dentro de casa (não moro sozinha!). Imensos espalhados por todo o lado.



Muda-te aqui para o sotavento que tens pragas dessas durante todo o verão por causa das noites tropicais.  

Não há modo de saber se os 31,9ºC de Aljezur são recorde de outubro mas certamente que o nosso IPMA terá de reportar muitos valores à Organização Meteorológica Mundial.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2014 às 23:26)

Agreste disse:


> Não há modo de saber se os 31,9ºC de Aljezur são recorde de outubro mas certamente que o nosso IPMA terá de reportar muitos valores à Organização Meteorológica Mundial.



A maxima terá sido superior.
O IPMA mete para amanhã,em Aljezur, uma máxima de 35ºC, valor impressionante.


----------



## Agreste (20 Out 2014 às 23:56)

não tinha reparado...

se ocorrer será brutal!


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2014 às 00:22)

Vá lá que a inversão desta noite está melhor que a anterior, que o vento se mantenha nulo, e continue a refrescar aquela enorme varzea.
14,9ºC (23horas locais).


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Out 2014 às 00:27)

23,9ºC e *30% *HR, bastou uma pequena brisa de leste. Na cidade mais acima deu-se o comportamento contrário, o vento deu uma guinada para NW e a temperatura baixou um pouco.

A título de curiosidade, a EMA do IPMA aqui está com o valor de humidade relativa mais baixo da rede de estações, com 25%.


----------



## vamm (21 Out 2014 às 00:31)

Agreste disse:


> Muda-te aqui para o sotavento que tens pragas dessas durante todo o verão por causa das noites tropicais.



Não é preciso mudar-me, normalmente quando vou às praias aqui do litoral, mesmo durante o dia, apanho disso e é tão agradável


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Out 2014 às 01:18)

24,9ºC, em subida.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Out 2014 às 17:13)

Boa tarde,

Máximas de hoje por aqui:
*34,8ºC* no Sítio das Fontes (a máxima mais alta registada em Outubro nesta estação)
*27,1ºC* em Carvoeiro

Neste momento sigo com 30,1ºC e 24,6ºC respectivamente.


----------



## vamm (21 Out 2014 às 19:34)

Por Évora esteve assim, com uma temperatura bastante agradável e pouco ou nenhum vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Out 2014 às 20:34)

Máxima de 31,1ºC e mínima de 23,5ºC. Entretanto 27,5ºC em aumento tal como o vento de NE, com rajada de 17 km/h.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Out 2014 às 21:52)

Ventinho Norte por aqui, com 25,8ºC no Sitio das Fontes e 25,6ºC em Carvoeiro. Bela noite de Verão! :P


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Out 2014 às 22:24)

Aqui nem há muito mesmo a relatar, fora ainda estarem 27,7ºC, completamente estáveis, com 22% de HR e vento de nordeste constante e moderado.


----------



## Sentry (21 Out 2014 às 23:15)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aqui nem há muito mesmo a relatar, fora ainda estarem 27,7ºC, completamente estáveis, com 22% de HR e vento de nordeste constante e moderado.


27º C às 22H?


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Out 2014 às 00:55)

Sentry disse:


> 27º C às 22H?


Sim, Portalegre costuma ser dos sítios mais quentes de Portugal inteiro, se não mesmo o mais quente à noite (quando Faro não tem vento de leste) quando há vento de leste. Basta fazer algumas pesquisas mesmo de dados do IPMA.  Se neste momento o vento virasse para por exemplo NW, a temperatura descia com uma cadência impressionante.

26,9ºC ainda.


----------



## aoc36 (22 Out 2014 às 05:09)

Segundo a estação de Albufeira marca a esta hora 28g?!?!?! Está bastante calor aqui. Sai de casa às 4 da manhã e o vento ligeiro que se fazia sentir estava quente.
Noites melhores que muitos verões.


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2014 às 08:52)

Pena não termos dados oficiais mas esta noite pode ter sido de vários recordes no Algarve porque a temperatura mínima não desceu.

De Faro temos 26,2ºC de mínima.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2014 às 09:11)

Por aqui as mínimas foram:
*23,0ºC* em Carvoeiro 
15,4ºC no Sítio das Fontes.


----------



## Sentry (22 Out 2014 às 10:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, Portalegre costuma ser dos sítios mais quentes de Portugal inteiro, se não mesmo o mais quente à noite (quando Faro não tem vento de leste) quando há vento de leste. Basta fazer algumas pesquisas mesmo de dados do IPMA.  Se neste momento o vento virasse para por exemplo NW, a temperatura descia com uma cadência impressionante.
> 
> 26,9ºC ainda.



Fantástico. Não fazia ideia de ser esse o caso. É por se encontrar localizada numa encosta?


----------



## Sentry (22 Out 2014 às 10:35)

Estão a ficar autenticas noites de verão. Aqui em Évora notam-se muitas partículas na atmosfera.


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2014 às 10:41)

a minima interessante de Faro já era... 21,8ºC... a vaga de calor já não vai ter números relevantes.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Out 2014 às 10:43)

já nos 26ºC


----------



## rozzo (22 Out 2014 às 11:10)

Agreste disse:


> a minima interessante de Faro já era... 21,8ºC... a vaga de calor já não vai ter números relevantes.



Pois, poderia talvez ter sido histórica a mínima para Outubro, como estava até às 7:30, mas depois o vento rodou a SE, e trouxe ar mais fresco do mar.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Out 2014 às 11:16)

27,3ºC


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2014 às 12:50)

Neste momento:
*34,8ºC* no Sítio das Fontes
*31,6ºC* em Carvoeiro


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Out 2014 às 12:53)

Sentry disse:


> Fantástico. Não fazia ideia de ser esse o caso. É por se encontrar localizada numa encosta?


Nunca percebi bem o fenómeno mas penso que tem a ver com  isso, sim. 

A mínima acabou por ser de 23,8, quando o vento ficou nulo, mas foi "sol de pouca dura", bastaram 30 minutos para o vento voltar e a temperatura voltar a ficar nos 26 a 27 graus o resto da madrugada. Para finais de Outubro isto está uma sauna absoluta.


----------



## vamm (22 Out 2014 às 12:58)

Aqui em Évora está tudo na mesma como ontem, calor agradável, dentro dos limites desta terra, e a noite foi super agradável (algo que não apanhei num verão inteiro).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Out 2014 às 13:06)

30,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2014 às 13:13)

Aljezur vai bem encaminhada para mais uma máxima tórrida.
29,9ºC (12horas locais)


----------



## aoc36 (22 Out 2014 às 13:41)

Albufeira 34c


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2014 às 13:52)

Neste momento:
*35,6ºC* no Sítio das Fontes
*33,7ºC* em Carvoeiro


----------



## Thomar (22 Out 2014 às 14:07)

ecobcg disse:


> Neste momento:
> *35,6ºC* no Sítio das Fontes
> *33,7ºC* em Carvoeiro



Valores muito impressionantes para 22 de outubro!  
Óptimo para os turistas no Algarve irem a banhos!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Out 2014 às 14:22)

31,8ºC


----------



## PedroMAR (22 Out 2014 às 14:39)

Évora com:
32.0°C
A mínima de hoje foi de 22.1°C


----------



## MikeCT (22 Out 2014 às 15:00)

Faro neste momento com 35,4º C, vento entre os 5 e os 15 km/h. Minima foi de 23,6ºC. (à 1 da manhã estavam 27,3ºC) (frio esquisito)


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2014 às 15:07)

Aljezur(14horas locais): *34,0ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2014 às 15:55)

Thomar disse:


> Valores muito impressionantes para 22 de outubro!
> Óptimo para os turistas no Algarve irem a banhos!




Sim, as praias estão bem compostas. 

Ponto de situação das máximas, até ao momento:


----------



## rozzo (22 Out 2014 às 16:20)

Alguém sabe o recorde absoluto de máxima de Outubro em Faro?

Os valores absolutos nas normais 71-00 e 81-10 foram batidos agora, mas mais para trás não sei...


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2014 às 16:24)

rozzo disse:


> Alguém sabe o recorde absoluto de máxima de Outubro em Faro?
> 
> Os valores absolutos nas normais 71-00 e 81-10 foram batidos agora, mas mais para trás não sei...



Uma boa questão. Para além dessas Normais, para trás também não sei se alguma vez houve valores superiores...


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2014 às 17:22)

Um mapa demonstrativo das temperaturas de hoje, às 15hUTC (não sei bem qual a origem do mapa), mas foi retirado do MeteoBadajoz:




www.facebook.com/MeteoBadajoz


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2014 às 21:00)

rozzo disse:


> Alguém sabe o recorde absoluto de máxima de Outubro em Faro?
> 
> Os valores absolutos nas normais 71-00 e 81-10 foram batidos agora, mas mais para trás não sei...



Penso que os valores absolutos apresentados nas normais, são os recordes máximos de sempre das estações, pelo menos, é essa a ideia com que eu fico, mas posso estar enganado.

De facto, talvez o dia mais quente do ano na maior parte do Algarve, se fosse em Julho/Agosto chegávamos a temperaturas idênticas a Julho de 2004.

Por aqui, as temperaturas foram estas:

Máxima: 35.0ºC
mínima: 22.8ºC
actual: 27.5ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2014 às 01:21)

Vento forte, com máxima de 51 km/h. A temperatura já desceu um pouco, mas voltou a aumentar, com 23,4ºC. De destacar a humidade relativa baixíssima de *17%*.* *

12% na cidade.


----------



## blade (23 Out 2014 às 08:04)

No ogimet está que faro no aeroporto registou 35,6ºc


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2014 às 09:25)

É verdade, ontem Faro atingiu os *35,6ºC* de temperatura máxima.

Após uma breve análise dos boletins climatológicos do IPMA, conclui-se que é também a máxima anual, superando os 35,3ºC de 13 de Agosto.

---

*Faro passa então a ter a máxima anual, de 35,6ºC, a 22 de Outubro. Frise-se.*


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2014 às 09:39)

Gilmet disse:


> *Faro passa então a ter a máxima anual, de 35,6ºC, a 22 de Outubro. Frise-se.*



Recorde brutal em Faro! 

Desde que a estação está em funcionamento (1949) a máxima registada em Outubro havia sido 33,3ºC a 8 de Outubro de 1989.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2014 às 10:16)

Mínima de 11% de HR, igualando o recorde absoluto desde que tenho registos com esta estação. O mínimo absoluto com outra estação foi de 3%, mas foi no verão.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2014 às 10:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mínima de 11% de HR, igualando o recorde absoluto desde que tenho registos com esta estação. O mínimo absoluto com outra estação foi de 3%, mas foi no verão.



Até custa acreditar, que secura brutal.


----------



## Agreste (23 Out 2014 às 12:55)

8 de outubro de 1989 em Faro com 33,3ºC... 5 dias depois na tarde de 13 de outubro (até ao dia seguinte) cairam 165mm de chuva.


----------



## Agreste (23 Out 2014 às 12:57)

AnDré disse:


> Recorde brutal em Faro!
> 
> Desde que a estação está em funcionamento (1949) a máxima registada em Outubro havia sido 33,3ºC a 8 de Outubro de 1989.



Suspeito que a estação de Faro entre 1949 e 1965 (construção do aeroporto) esteve situada no Liceu João de Deus. Mais ou menos onde está a estação do MikeCT.


----------



## vamm (23 Out 2014 às 17:00)

Um dia de sol excelente, com vento fraco e o ar está mais limpo e fresco.

Às 14h estava assim:





Entre as 12h45 e as 13h20 foi assim:

E neste momento, 17h:


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2014 às 18:34)

vamm disse:


> Um dia de sol excelente, com vento fraco e o ar está mais limpo e fresco.
> 
> Às 14h estava assim:
> 
> ...



E excelentes fotos e vídeo! Interessante todas as nuvens altas em deslocamento de OSO e algumas cruzadas de ONO.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2014 às 09:54)

Aljezur( 8:00 locais): *6,8ºC*

Finamente uma minima de jeito.


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2014 às 10:05)

já começou a disparar... foi tão só a noite mais fresca do país.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2014 às 14:11)

Agreste disse:


> já começou a disparar... foi tão só a noite mais fresca do país.



E arrisca-se a ter o dia mais quente, notável.


----------



## vamm (24 Out 2014 às 15:16)

O céu "doente", o vento abafado e o calor voltaram 
Está assim por todo o lado:


----------



## vamm (24 Out 2014 às 17:25)

Neste momento e ainda com muito calor:


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2014 às 18:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aljezur( 8:00 locais): *6,8ºC*
> 
> Finamente uma minima de jeito.



Espantosa amplitude térmica, de >31,1º a 6,8º! E de volta a >30,7º hoje! 24 graus de amplitude diurna é obra!


----------



## vamm (24 Out 2014 às 19:00)

A qualidade não é a melhor, mas pronto:


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2014 às 20:58)

StormRic disse:


> Espantosa amplitude térmica, de >31,1º a 6,8º! E de volta a >30,7º hoje! 24 graus de amplitude diurna é obra!



É recorrente aquela estação registar amplitudes desse calibre, ainda ha dias falámos de Aljezur aqui.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-frios-de-portugal-por-inversao-termica.7909/


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2014 às 21:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> É recorrente aquela estação registar amplitudes desse calibre, ainda ha dias falámos de Aljezur aqui.
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-frios-de-portugal-por-inversao-termica.7909/



Já estive a ver, é um projecto muito interessante. Mas, pergunto, mesmo para Aljezur, 24º de amplitude não é um valor notável? Quais são os máximos de amplitude que já foram observados nesta estação?


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2014 às 01:11)

Temperatura (0horas locais)

Aljezur: 11,1ºC
Zambujeira: 13,7ºC
Alvalade do Sado: 14,0ºC


----------



## vamm (25 Out 2014 às 16:27)

E hoje estamos assim, com sol, calor e um ventinho mais fresco para ajudar:
http://i.imgur.com/r3kojXe.jpg


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2014 às 22:16)

Estará a pingar em Faro?


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2014 às 17:32)

Boas. Hoje acabou-se a tropicalidade, com mínima de 16,4ºC e máxima de 25,4ºC. Actualmente estão 22,8ºC e 38% HR, no entanto, mais abaixo na zona industrial passa se algo de interessante com o fumo.  Inversão?


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2014 às 17:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> mais abaixo na zona industrial passa se algo de interessante com o fumo.  Inversão?



Sem dúvida! Bela vista!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2014 às 19:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 23.6ºC
mínima: 17.2ºC
actual: 18.6ºC

Que tédio, nunca mais a UE acaba com esta treta da mudança de hora, devia ser horário de verão para sempre e não mudar a hora em Outubro.


----------



## StormRic (26 Out 2014 às 19:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Que tédio, nunca mais a UE acaba com esta treta da mudança de hora, devia ser horário de verão para sempre e não mudar a hora em Outubro.



Mas esta hora agora é que está de acordo com o nosso fuso horário. Deste modo o Sol culmina por volta do meio dia e meia hora e não à uma e meia como era na hora de verão.


----------



## vamm (26 Out 2014 às 22:09)

Bom, hoje o dia esteve bastante agradável, nem calor demais, nem fresco de menos (se é que me entendem ).
E, pela primeira vez em 3 anos que estou por Évora, tive o prazer de observar um belo pôr-do-sol a partir do aeródromo e, digamos assim, só tive pena de não o apanhar continuamente e com a minha máquina (o telemóvel ajudou um pouco, mas a qualidade é aquela coisa):


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Out 2014 às 11:04)

Boas,

Por aqui tempo coberto depois de uma noite e madrugada de muito nevoeiro! a camada de nuvens não descola e assim o tempo mantém-se ameno. 

A julgar pelos modelos a persistência de valores altos de humidade, deveremos ter mais uma noite de nevoeiro por estas bandas!!


----------



## vamm (27 Out 2014 às 14:39)

Évora continua quentinha, a noite já foi mais fresca (não muito), mas o tempo está assim meio encoberto/abafado:


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2014 às 15:50)

Alguma novidade no sotavento algarvio? Embora possa ser apenas virga como aqui em Carcavelos, há reflectividade a entrar de sudoeste.


----------



## Agreste (27 Out 2014 às 15:53)

nebolusidade média e alta. Como nas fotos da Vamm mais acima.


----------



## vamm (27 Out 2014 às 16:15)

Ficou um bocado mais denso do que à pouco:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Out 2014 às 18:46)

StormRic disse:


> Alguma novidade no sotavento algarvio? Embora possa ser apenas virga como aqui em Carcavelos, há reflectividade a entrar de sudoeste.



Boas,

Houve por aqui algumas virgas de bom tamanho que se precipitavam, mas essa mesma precipitação não tinha 'peso' para chegar cá baixo. De manha sim, um ou outro pingo caiu... mas de tarde o fenómeno foi esse acima referido.

Tempo ameno e húmido por agora, com céu muito nublado mas não completamente coberto. Vento fraco a nulo de Este.


----------



## vamm (27 Out 2014 às 19:21)

Este foi o pôr-do-sol que se viu por cá e, que por acaso, consegui registar.
(acho que qualquer dia sou multada aqui por excesso de fotos )










Cerca de 30 minutos depois já mal se via e era este o cenário:


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2014 às 20:32)

vamm disse:


> (acho que qualquer dia sou multada aqui por excesso de fotos )



Nem pensar nisso! Eu pago as multas se for preciso!

Que aves são aquelas a arribarem para sul?


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2014 às 20:36)

]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Houve por aqui algumas virgas de bom tamanho que se precipitavam, mas essa mesma precipitação não tinha 'peso' para chegar cá baixo. De manha sim, um ou outro pingo caiu... mas de tarde o fenómeno foi esse acima referido.
> 
> Tempo ameno e húmido por agora, com céu muito nublado mas não completamente coberto. Vento fraco a nulo de Este.



Já estamos mesmo carentes de chuva, a contar os pingos, eu aqui bem procurei e não encontrei nenhum


----------



## Sentry (27 Out 2014 às 23:01)

StormRic disse:


> Nem pensar nisso! Eu pago as multas se for preciso!
> 
> Que aves são aquelas a arribarem para sul?


São garças-boieiras, vulgo carraceiro que ficam a pernoitar junto à variante da Tyco.


----------



## Sentry (27 Out 2014 às 23:01)

vamm disse:


> Este foi o pôr-do-sol que se viu por cá e, que por acaso, consegui registar.
> (acho que qualquer dia sou multada aqui por excesso de fotos )
> 
> 
> ...




Por acaso o tempo perto das 16h começou a mudar. Os cirros começaram a aumentar


----------



## Agreste (27 Out 2014 às 23:16)

vamm disse:


> Este foi o pôr-do-sol que se viu por cá e, que por acaso, consegui registar.
> (acho que qualquer dia sou multada aqui por excesso de fotos )



Com a mudança da hora já me dá jeito tirar algumas... vou tentar fazer concorrência.


----------



## vamm (28 Out 2014 às 00:19)

StormRic disse:


> Nem pensar nisso! Eu pago as multas se for preciso!
> 
> Que aves são aquelas a arribarem para sul?


Menos mal 
Como o Sentry disse, os carraceiros pernoitam nessa zona. Todas as tardes, quando começa a anoitecer, é possível vê-las passar (e são imensas!). Parece que regressam todas do trabalho e vão a caminho de casa.



Agreste disse:


> Com a mudança da hora já me dá jeito tirar algumas... vou tentar fazer concorrência.


Concorrência não fazes, porque as cidades são diferentes 
Mas por acaso gostava de ver mais fotografias por aqui, ainda por cima o Sul é lindo e dava para umas fotos excelentes agora no outono. Quanto ao fuso horário, odeio! Temos de nos fechar em casa mais cedo


----------



## vamm (28 Out 2014 às 11:28)

Bom dia 
Acho que já estou como o outro do Jajão: "eu não mereço, eu não mereço!" 
Uma pessoa abre a janela e o que tem é o céu completamente assim, o sol a conseguir entrar aquecendo a coisa, o vento não consegue ajudar porque é fraco ou nulo e o tempo está mesmo "doente".


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2014 às 13:49)

Boas tardes
Alguém ouviu algum trovão esta noite ou na última hora?


----------



## vamm (28 Out 2014 às 15:58)

Hoje ouvi dizer que chuviscou de noite, não dizer a que horas, nem se foi muito.
Mas a essa hora, o tempo por Évora estava abafado, sol, um pouco de vento, mas apesar de nublado estava completamente "liso". Por cá não se ouviu nem viu tempo diferente (falo por mim).


----------



## vamm (28 Out 2014 às 17:26)

Hoje o dia termina assim (a colega de casa deixou fotografar do quarto dela ):


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2014 às 23:35)

A barreira de células que estava no mar tirou as cores todas aos poentes da região centro e sul, mais a neblina a ajudar.

Off-topic: esse bairro de arquitectura tradicional é um encanto


----------



## vamm (29 Out 2014 às 01:12)

StormRic disse:


> Off-topic: esse bairro de arquitectura tradicional é um encanto


Não há como me queixar da arquitectura das ruas de Évora. Acho que são realmente um encanto 

Não é da minha autoria, mas é de hoje, em Vila Nova de Milfontes, e decidi partilhar esta imagem com vocês porque gostei bastante:


----------



## vamm (29 Out 2014 às 17:24)

Céu completamente limpo, temperatura agradável e um ventinho fraco. Nem uma nuvem para amostra


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2014 às 23:17)

vamm disse:


> Céu completamente limpo, temperatura agradável e um ventinho fraco. Nem uma nuvem para amostra



Ao menos hoje está igual para todos


----------



## Agreste (29 Out 2014 às 23:49)

temos tido sempre uma névoa a cobrir a lua...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Out 2014 às 14:45)

27,5ºC


----------



## vamm (30 Out 2014 às 21:10)

Tudo igual a ontem, tirando que senti que o vento ajudava a passar mais o calor, era bem mais fresco. Se bem que ao anoitecer ficou logo frio.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 14:55)

Alguém assistiu a isto?


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Out 2014 às 15:10)

Nada no radar, deve ter sido erro na emissão da synop.


----------



## Agreste (31 Out 2014 às 15:38)

calor durante as horas centrais do dia... aguardo que venha o tal tempo frio.


----------



## vamm (31 Out 2014 às 17:01)

Nota-se já uma boa mudança no tempo, o céu já esteve encoberto por uma fina camada de nuvens, o vento era mais fresco, mas mesmo assim esteve calor.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Out 2014 às 17:08)

Por aqui alguma areia porque é dia da Baja Portalegre  Nuvens altas, 22,0ºC e 47% HR. Máxima de 23,9ºC e mínima de 17,8ºC.


----------



## vamm (31 Out 2014 às 22:14)

Era este o cenário às 17h.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Nov 2014 às 00:10)

Ainda há 10 min tinha quase 21ºC, agora o vento virou para SW e sigo com 17,8ºC.


----------



## vamm (1 Nov 2014 às 12:21)

Bom dia 

Hoje estou um pouco mais para sul, vim a casa este fim-de-semana, por isso o que tenho a reportar daqui é o seguinte:
- Tempo de verão: igualzinho aos dias de verão que tivemos, mas sem vento.
- Céu completamente azul, nem uma nuvem aqui. E eu a pensar que ia chover hoje 
- Vista para N/NO:


----------

